# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nje diskutim i veshtire.

## deshmuesi

Kisha shume kohe qe nuk kisha diskutuar ne faqen orthodhokse. Zakonisht nuk me pelqen te hyj ne nje faqe dhe te shkaktoj pakenaqesi. Nje dite lexova nje artikull te Albos, rreth Maries, nenes se Jezusit. Nuk dua te zgjatem ne detaje, dhe nuk dua te gjykoj aspak shkruesin per materjalin qe ai kishte botuar ne faqen orthodhokse. Po keshtu nuk kisha nderment qe te beja nje polemike apo kundershtese fetare, per arsye religjioni. Ajo qe konstatova  gjate leximit ishte fakti se, Albo ishte duke keqperdorur vargjet e bibles, duke menduar se me ato vargje te bibles,  ai mbeshteste plotesisht shkrimin e tij, qe duhet thene se ne thelb ishte religjionoz dhe teper i rrezikshem per besimtare te rinj ne bese. Keshtu fillova te mar pjese ne diskutim duke i shpjeguar se vargjet qe kishte sjelle, nuk kishin aspak lidhje me shkrimin e tij. Dhe keshtu filluam te diskutojme rreth temes ne fjale. Te them te drejten eshte e veshtire te diskutosh me dike qe mbeshtetet ne  "mish" dhe regulla religjionoze, dhe jo ne Fryme. Diskutimi im ishte plotesisht nen zbulesen e Fjales profetike, ku heraheres Albo kercenonte se do ti fshinte te gjithe shkrimet e mia, pasi une nuk isha orthodhoks.. Edhe pse ne asnje moment nuk kisha shkelur regullat e forumit, por vecse sillja vargjet e bibles, ku i deshmoja Albos se diksutimi i tij nuk mbeshtetej ne bibel. Perseri  Albo vazhdonte te kercenonte me fshirjen dhe abandonimin tim nga ky diskutim.  Duhet thene se, kete diskutim e ndiqnin, mes leximit,  edhe disa orthodhokse te tjere, dhe faktikisht ata nuk nderhyne. Atehere une i thash Albos se, ti mund te besh si te duash, sepse kete faqe e ke "thare" komplet, ku vete flet, vete pyet dhe vete pergjigjesh.  Por une te ftoj qe te me tregosh se ku dhe si une kam shkelur regullat e forumit fetar.  Kjo beri qe ai te mos guxonte ti fshinte shkrimet e mia, sepse lexuesit qe ndiqnin diskutimin,  nuk e mbeshteten.  Pasi diskutimi mbaroj, natyrisht qe, censura do te bente punen e saj, dhe sot te gjitha jane fshire, por ajo qe me beri te mendohem dhe te ndjehem i deshperuar, ishte pikerisht nje varg ne bible, ku Jezusi ju tha farisenjve: Ju jo vetem qe nuk hyni ne mbreteri te qiejve, por ndaloni  te hyjne edhe te tjeret.  E solla kete teme jo thjesht per te "demaskuar" Albon, sepse nuk eshte ky qellimi im, por per te treguar se cdo te thote te jesh i themelosur ne regulla religjioni, si dhe dhe te luftosh per te.  Rleigjioni  nen fanatizmin njerzor, eshte pranga me e tmershme per ate qe e ndjek. Pikerisht religjioni qe kishte mberthyer Izraelin, dhe fanatizmi  fariseik, e coi Jezusin ne kryq, duke mos e pranuar dhe njohur ate si Bir te Perendise. Natyrisht qe Jezusi per kete kryqezim kishte ardhur, por ne shohim se prifteria, farisenjte dhe saducenjte, te cilet ishin  nen religjionin judaik, nuk kishin sy dhe veshe per te njohur shkrimin, ligjin dhe profetet, si dhe per te digjuar dhe besuar ne Fjalen e Jezusit,  dhe cfar ndodhi? Ata e cuan Jezusin ne kryq. Po si i quajti Jezusi keta fanatike te religjionit, te cilet pretendonin se Perendia ishte Ati i tyre? Jezusi ju tregoi konkretisht se kush ishte ati i tyre shpriteror: ati juaj, ju tha Jezusi farisenjve, eshte satani.  
 Une ne kete teme do te perpiqem qe te sjell nje veshtrim te gjere rreth"pranges religjion", shkrimit te shenjte,  dhe besimit te vertete, si dhe pozita e te krishterit ne mardhenie me to.

----------


## Peniel

Nuk mund të presësh diçka tjetër nga besimi ortodoks kur tradita dhe kisha konsiderohen superiore ndaj Fjalës së Perëndisë, Biblës. Këto gjëra janë diskutuar shumë herë dhe nga ana e katolikëve ka pasur qejfmbetje përsa i përket qëndrimit të shprehur nga ana jonë në lidhje me pozicionin e Maries nënës së Krishtit brenda Kishës së Krishtit. Vetëm Perëndia mund ti nxjerrë nga verbëria frymore dhe jo ne sepse atë që ne mund të bëjmë është të lutemi për ndriçim nga Fryma e Shenjtë. 

E kuptoj shqetësimin tënd por kaq vite që debatojmë në lidhje me këto çështje frymore do të kishe kuptuar që njerëzisht është e pamundur.

Bekime.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ja cfar shkruan Albo:

" Kur Maria u rrit dhe arriti moshen e adoleshences, iu shfaq Kryengjelli i Perendise Gabriel, i cili i tregoi per planin e Perendise, lindjen e Shpetimtarit. Kete moment Kisha e njeh si Festa e Ungjillizimit, pasi ishte hera e pare qe Perendia i shfaqi njerezimit Ungjillin - Lajmin e Mire. Dhe Maria qe ne ate kohe ishte ne moshen e adoleshences, ishte njeriu i pare qe degjoi kete Lajm dhe u ungjillizua. Perendia nuk ndau thjeshte Lajmin me Marien, Ai kerkoi edhe pranimin e ketij plani prej saj. Mendo per nje moment nje vajze qe nuk eshte me shume se 16 vjec, pa prinder, jeton prane Tempullit, qe degjon se Perendia deshiron qe ajo te lindi nje djale. Pa hutimit te saj te castit, Maria e vogel e pranoi planin e Perendise, duke thene fjalet: "Le te behet ne mua Vullneti yt O Zot!"

Habia e Maries per engjellin e Perendise u shpreh me fjalet se "ajo nuk njihte burre", si mund te lindte ajo nje femije pa fjetur me nje burre! Por ajo qe eshte e pamundur per njeriun, eshte e mundur per Perendine. Problemi tjeter i madh ne kohen e saj, ishte shtatzania e nje vajze jashte martese. Cfare do te mendonin njerezit ne Tempull per kete virgjereshe qe do te ngelej shtatzane? Si do ta gjykonte shoqeria kete vajze te pamartuar qe kishte mbetur shtatezane? Shoqeria judaike e kohes jo vetem qe i percmonte vajzat e perdala, por edhe i ndeshkonte me ligjet e veta.

Kjo eshte arsyeja perse Perendia i dha Maries nje burre, Shen Josifin. Kjo ishte pjese e planit te Perendise, qe te mbronte Marien dhe Shpetimtarin qe ajo mbante ne bark. Shen Josifi ishte shume here me i madh ne moshe se Maria. Per nga mosha qe kish, ai mund te ishte shume mire babai ose gjyshi i Maries. Ai kish qene martuar me pare dhe kish patur femije me gruan e pare, por gruaja i kish vdekur. Perendia iu shfaq Josifit ne enderr dhe i tregoi per planin e Tij. Keshtu Shen Josifi u be pjese planit te Perendise qe nga ai moment e ne vazhdim.

Shen Josifi asnjehere nuk fjeti me Marien dhe as nuk paten femije. Ajo ngeli Virgjereshe gjithe jeten e saj. Edhe gjate lindjes se Krishtit, virgjeria e saj nuk u prish. Kjo eshte ajo qe na meson Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes Orthodhokse.

Sigurisht qe eshte hera e pare qe degjon pasi ti beson ne nje liber, jo ne nje Kishe. Ti beson ne ate qe lexon ne Bibel, por jo ne ate qe te meson Tradita e Shenjte Apostolike e Kishes orthodhokse. Dhe qendrimi qe ti mban eshte ai legalistik: "po nuk eshte shkruar ne Bibel, une nuk e besoj." Harron qe tradita e shkruar e Kishes eshte vetem nje pjese e Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes, qe perfshin traditen gojore, artin kishtar, jetet e shenjtoreve, etj.

Te gjithe Apostujt e Krishtit u mblodhen per te marre pjese ne varrimin e Krishtit, kur Nena e Zotit fjeti. Te gjithe pervec Shen Thomait i cili ishte larg dhe arriti te vinte vetem nje dite me vone, pasi varrimi ishte kryer. Ngaqe nuk kish kaluar shume kohe nga varrimi, ai insistoi qe ta zbulonin nga varri qe edhe ai te mund t'i jepte asaj lamtumiren. Por kur e hapen varrin e saj, varri ishte bosh.

Ashtu si Krishtin, edhe Shen Marine, Perendia e ngriti ne qiell. Shen Maria eshte Nena e Krishtit e Nena e te gjithe shenjtoreve te Kishes ne shekuj, ashtu sic eshte edhe nena e te gjithe te krishtereve orthodhokse. Ajo eshte Mbreteresha e Kupes se Qiellit qe degjon lutjet tona e asnjehere nuk na braktis. "

----------


## deshmuesi

Kjo eshte pergjigja ime: 

 "Ne fillim te pershendes Albo per pergjigjet e tua. Une aspak nuk gjykoj cka ti beson dhe mendon rreth bibles. Kjo eshte perzgjedhja jote. Por je shume i pasakte kur thua se engjelli i foli Maries , kur ajo ende nuk e njihte Jozefin. Pra ishte vetem nje adoleshente 16 vjece. Tek Mat:1:18 thuhet se, Maria i ishte premtuar Jozefit, para se Engejlli Gabriel ti shpallte Lajmin e mire. Kjo tregon se nuk u zgjodh Jozefi nje ish burre i martuar, per faktin se njerzit do te mendonin keshtu apo ashtu per Marien. Fakti flet krejt ndryshe. kur Jozefi e pa Marien me barre, ishte vetem i fejuar, dhe simbas ligjeve te kohes, nuk lejohej mardhenie ne fejese. Bile ky zakon ka qene deri para disa kohesh edhe ne vendin tone. Pra te gjithe e dinin se Maria kur mbeti shtatzane ishte vecse e fejuar me Jozefin, dhe jo e martuar, dhe ky ishte nje turp i madh. Pikerisht prandaj dhe jozefi desh ta ndante fshehtas ate, ne menyre qe te mos e turperonte boterisht. Ky fakt tregon se Maria mbajti dhe duroi te gjitha te perfolurat e judenjve, rreth kesaj bare jashte martese, por duhet thene se mbajtja qe jozefi i beri asaj per grua, beri qe judenjte te besonin se, vertet ajo mbeti shtatzane para se te martohej, dhe kjo ishte nje turp, por ama per baba femija kishte burrin e saj.Pra dhe Jozefi mbajti kete barre te rende, qe judenjte e perflisnin Marien ne nderin e saj. Prandaj gjithmone judenjte deshmonin per Jezusin se, ai ishte biri i marangozit.. 

Une ju them se ju virgjerine e Maries nuk e shikoni drejt se cfar kjo virgjeri mbart ne thelbin e vertete . Ju e shikoni ate me shume ne aspektin e nderit apo te dinjiteti dhe shenjterise pesonale te Maries. Duhet thene se ne ate kohe, vajzat e pamartuara ishin krejtesisht virgjeresha. Keshtu ishin regullat e judenjve. Pra jeni shume njerzore ne arsyetim. ju nuk na thoni thelbin se, cfar rendesi dhe vlere fondamentale mbart Virgjeria e Maries ne doktrinen dhe besimin kristian. Virgjeria e Maries na bind katerciperisht se, Jezusi nuk ishte nje pasardhes i Adamit tokesor, pra qe te vinte nga nje mardhenie njerzore. E virgjera do te linde, thuhet ne psalmet. Pra Virgjeria na deshmon se, kemi te bejme me nje ngjizje te perendishme, dhe jo njerzore, dhe arsyeja ishte se Ai nuk duhej te trashegonte mekatin, e Adamit... Ja pra Virgjeria e Maries, nuk ka te beje thjesht vetem me personin e saj te virtytshem dhe te shenjteruar prej Zotit. Eshte njesoj sikur te lesh menjane vlerat qe ka floriri, dhe te reklamosh ngjyren e tij te verdhe. 
Po keshtu ne trediten tuaj ka shkrime te cialt e vendosin Marien ne nje plan me Krishtin, dhe nuk e dini se edhe Maria vete, mori shpetimin permes besimit dhe sakrifices se Jezusit ne kryq. Vete Jezusi e pohon kete kur thote: .... ASKUSH nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse nepermjet meje.. 
Ne mesimet tuaja te tradites mesoni se, Maria eshte nje ndermjetese midis besimtarit orthodhoks dhe Jezusit. Kur Pali na meson se, Nje eshte ndermejtesi midis jush dhe Perendise, Krishti. Sepse Perendia e pajtoi njeriun me veten e Tij ne Krishtin. Megjithate nuk kam ne qellim tju gjykoj
Sa per ngritjen me trup qe ju besoni rreth Maries, kjo eshte puna juaj dhe une ju them se, ne ate kohe kishe plot shkrime qe edhe nga kisha e atehershme ishin shume mesime te gabuara. Por ju duhet te jeni per nje gje te sigurte se, i gjithe shkrimi eshte i frumezuar nga Fryma e Perendise, pra nese mesimet e tradites bijen ndesh me mesimet biblike, ate here duhet te dime se Perendia nuk mund te flase ndryshe ne traditen tuaj, dhe ndryshe ne shkrimin e shenjte qe besimtare te frymezuar nga Fryma e shkruajten. 
Une Albo besoj jo ne nje liber, te cilin ti nuk e sheh si nje gje jo fort te vlefshem. Une besoj ne Fjalen e Perendsie, te cilen besimtaret e frymezuar nga Fryma, e shkruajten per brezat qe do te vijne . Prandaj dhe Pali i thote Timoteut. I gjithe shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia dhe eshte i dobishem per mesim, bindje, ndreqje dhe edukim me drejtesi, qe njeriu i Perendise te jete i perkryer dhe i paisur per cdo veper te mire. Te pershendes.
 Harova dhe dicka Albo. Ju thoni se vellezerti dhe motrat e Jezusit, ishin vetem bij te Jozefit, i cili i kishte pasur me gruan e pare. Pra ju nuk e pranoni se, ne martese Maria dhe Jozefi pas lindjes se Jezusit, bene edhe femije te tjere. Une po ju sjell nje varg shume domethenes tek Mat:1:24-25. Ketu shohim se Jozefi mori mesazhin nga engelli Gabriel, se femija qe kishte Maria ishte ngjizur prej Perendise dhe ai nuk duhej ta braktiste Marien, por ta mbante per grua. Keshtu Jozefi me te mare ket mesazh nga Zoti, Vendosi qe te mos e "njohe", dmth qe te kete mardhenie martesore bure e grua, DERI SA ajo te lindte Jezusin. Ja si thote ne vargun 25:
" Por ai ( Jozefi), nuk e njohu (dmth mardhenie martesore) deri sa ajo(Maria) lindi djalin e saj te perelindur(dmth djalin e pare te saj)...."
Pra Jozefi nuk e njohu Marien DERI sa ajo lindi Jezusin... Ketu kemi te bejme me nje kufi, i cili perfundon menjehere mbas lindjes se Jezusit, cka na tregon se ata me pas u bashkuan ne trupin martesor, ashtu si Zoti e ka dhene, dhe keshtu paten dhe femije te tjere.. Por dua tju them se kjo nuk perben ndonje gje per mua, sepse Ne kemi veshtrime te ndryshme mbi Marien. Ju e shihni Marien ne nje paln me Jezusin, ndersa une e shoh si nenen e Jezusit, ne te cilen u krye vullneti i Zotit. Per mua gjthshka tek Maria eshte vecse Hiri dhe puna e Zotit, pa mohuar besimin, pranimin dhe devocionin qe Maria tregoi ne permbushje te ketij Vullneti. Ajo permbushi profecite qe ishin thene per lindjen dhe ardhejn e Shpetimtarit, ky eshte i gjithe qellimi, dhe skishte si te ndodhte ndryshe. Por duhet thene se ne mesimet e tradites tuaj, ka plot e plot mesime qe bijen ndesh me vete shkrimin bilbik, te cialt une ja u kam cituar me siper. Psh Kemi nje dukuri te tille ne kishen e korinthit, ku te krishteret ishin ndare ne grupe. disa thonin se jane te Apolit dhe disa thonin se jane te Palit, dhe disa te tjere thonin jemi te Krishtit. Pali ju tha vetem nje gje: mos vallle Apoli apo Pali u kryqezua per ju???? 
Po keshtu me siper me thoni se, une besoj vetem ne liberin dhe jo ne kishen. Une besoj Vetem ne Krishti dhe Fjalen e Tij. Po ta deshmoj edhe njehere se Krishti  na ftoi te besojme vetem tek Ai dhe fjalen e Tij, po keshtu dhe ne mesimet e apsotujve deshmohet totalisht   nje mesim i tille. Jezusi tha: kush do qe te besoje tek UNE, do te shpetohet. Shkoni dhe predikoni ungjillin e shpetimit, dhe kushdo qe do te besoje dhe do te pagezohet ne emrin TIM, do te shpetohet.. Pra une Besoj ne Fjalen e Perendise dhe Fjala eshte Jezusi.. Bibla nuk eshte nje liber, sic ti e emerton. Kjo ndoidh tek ty se ti je mesuar te besosh librave, qe kisha administron. Bibla eshte mesazhi qe jep Fjala e Perendise ne zemer te kristianit. Po te ishte bibla liber, ashtu sic ti e koncepton, nuk do te kishte nevoje qe te lexohej prej besimtarit kristian tere jeten. Pra kristiani e lexon tere jeten kete liber, dhe Fjala e gjalle, zbulon tek ai, permes ketij libri, mesazhin dhe mesimin e Perendise. Ky percaktim qe ti i jep bibles duke e quajtur thjesht nje liber, eshte tamam menyra se si e shohin myslimasnet kuranin. Mesimet tuaja jane vertet te rrezikshme per ata qe nuk kane ende njohurine se kush eshte Fjala, Krishti.

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo thote:

 " Shen Grigor Naziani, nje nga eterit hershem te Kishes (shek IV) tha: "Ne (besimtaret e krishtere) nuk mund ta njohim dot Krishtin pervecse nepermjet Nenes se Tij te Tereshenjte, Virgjereshes Mari!" Njerez si ty nuk arrijne ta kuptojne kete thenie te tij, ashtu si ju duket sikur orthodhokset po barazojne Nenen e Tereshenjte te Krishtit me Krishtin. Domethenia e fjaleve te tij eshte qe Virgjeresha Mari eshte Nena e Krishtit, prej se Ciles Krishti mori mish e u be Perendi-Njeri. Te mohosh Shen Marine, eshte njesoj si te mohosh nje nga dy natyrat e pandara te Krishtit, natyren njerezore te Tij, natyren qe ne si njerez ndajme me Te. Dhe kjo te shpie ty e shume si ty ne herezi te hershme te Krishtit, qe e shohin ate here vetem si hyjni, e here vetem si njeri. Krishti eshte te dyja, edhe Perendi, edhe Njeri. Krishti ka nje Ate ne qiell, e nje Nene mbi toke. Ai qe mohon njeren apo tjetren, mohon Vete Krishtin.

Theologjia orthodhokse rreth Virgjereshes Mari eshte kaq e pasur dhe shtrihet ne te dy Dhiatat e Bibles, si ne te vjetren edhe ne te rene. Ashtu si profetet e Dhiates se Vjeter profetizojne per ardhjen e Shpetimtarit, ata profetizojne edhe per menyren se si do te vinte ne kete bote nga nje "pasardhese e Davidit". Per Virgjereshen Mari ben fjale edhe libri i pare i Bibles, Zanafilla ku citohet Zoti te kete thene: "...djali i gruas do t'i shtypi koken me kembe gjarprit." Nje reference direkte per Virgjereshen e Tereshenjte Mari.

Prandaj ne tema te tilla, mos pyet e mos bej komente, por fillo e lexo e meso.
 Ne cilin vend ne Bibel shkruhet qe Zoti i dha urdher profeteve e apostujve qe te shkruanin nje liber? Ne asnje vend. Cila ishte gjeja e pare qe Krishti beri kur filloi misionin e Tij mbi toke? Thirri dy vellezerit peshkatare ne Galile, qe t'i linin rrjetat dhe te ndiqnin ate? Perse ishte e nevojshme qe Krishti te kish apostuj? Dhe cfare misioni u dha ketyre apostujve? Dhe cfare bene keta apostuj kur shkonin e predikonin ne cdo cep te Perandorise? Cfare kujton se bente Shen Pavli kur predikonte e shkruante letra kishave lokale? 

Kudo qe shkonin keta Apostuj, predikonin e te gjithe ata qe degjonin e besonin pagezoheshin e krijonin kishat e para lokale. Dhe apostujt i udhezonin me imtesi ashtu sic i kish mesuar Vete Krishti se si te adhuronin Perendine ne keto Kisha lokale.

Ajo qe Apostujt na lane trashegimi nuk eshte thjeshte Shkrimi i Shenjte. Apostujt na lane trashegimi Kishen e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, na lane trashegimi Traditen e Shenjte te saj, ku gjithcka ne te ishin mesimet e Vete Krishtit. Ishte Ai qe i udhezoi apostujt per cdo aspekt te funksionimit te Kishes. Ai Shkrimi i Shenjte qe ti mban sot ne dore e lexon me endje, produkt i Tradites se Shenjte, qe vendosi se cilat libra ishin autentike e cilet ishin herezi te njerezve jashte Kishes. Eshte Kisha autoriteti qe ruan dhe interpreton sic duhet Shkrimin e Shenjte, askush tjeter. Dhe ky nuk eshte nje mesim i nje "institucioni" fetar, por eshte nje mesim i Vete Krishtit per apostujt e Tij. Ungjilli (Lajmi i Mire) i Krishtit eshte universal, dhe eshte mision i Kishes qe t'ua percjelli kete Ungjill te pacenuar brezave.

Botimi i Bibles si liber filloi me shpikjen e shtypshkronjave ne mesjete, 6 shekuj me pare, dhe jo me kot ajo periudhe perkon edhe me levizjet protestante qe nuk ishin gje tjeter vecse nje vazhdim i skizmes brenda trupit te Kishes Romano-Katolike. Ideja heretike qe qoftelargu injektoi ne trurin e njerezve qe nga ajo kohe, qe te ka injektuar edhe ne trurin tend si protestant sot eshte: "per aq kohe sa ti ke Biblen ne dore, ti je i zoti vete qe te interpretosh dhe kuptosh Ungjillin e Krishtit, nuk ke nevoje per Kishen." Dhe jo me kot protestantet shenjterine qe i takon Kishes ia veshin Librit. Te njejten gje bejne edhe muslimanet.

Shkrimi i Shenjte eshte i Shenjte jo se ra nga qielli, por se doli nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes. Ashtu si Shpirti i Shenjte nuk vepron ne faqet e librave, por brenda Kishes ku ne shkojme per te ushqyer shpirtrat tane me dhuratat e shenjta.

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

"Citim:
Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Shen Grigor Naziani, nje nga eterit hershem te Kishes (shek IV) tha: "Ne (besimtaret e krishtere) nuk mund ta njohim dot Krishtin pervecse nepermjet Nenes se Tij te Tereshenjte, Virgjereshes Mari!"
Albo


 Pergjigja ime:
 " Mat:16:16:
" Ai (Jezusi) ju tha atyre (apsotujve): Po ju kush thoni se une jam? Dhe Simon Pjetri duke u pergjigjur tha: ti je Krishti, biri i Perendise se gjalle. Dhe Jezusi i tha: i lumtur je ti o Simon, bir i jonas. Kete nuk ta zbuloi as mishe e as gjaku ( dmth njeriu), por Ati im qe eshte ner qiej."

Tani ke te besojme Albo ty apo deshmine e Jezusit...
----------------------------------------------------------------------

 "Citim:
Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Te mohosh Shen Marine, eshte njesoj si te mohosh nje nga dy natyrat e pandara te Krishtit, natyren njerezore te Tij, natyren qe ne si njerez ndajme me Te. Dhe kjo te shpie ty e shume si ty ne herezi te hershme te Krishtit, qe e shohin ate here vetem si hyjni, e here vetem si njeri. Krishti eshte te dyja, edhe Perendi, edhe Njeri. Krishti ka nje Ate ne qiell, e nje Nene mbi toke. Ai qe mohon njeren apo tjetren, mohon Vete Krishtin.
Albo.

  pergjigja ime.
 "Nuk e kam thene kete gje. Ky eshte manipulimi yt dhe keqperdorje dhe papergjegjesi ne diskutim. Por qe te jesh edhe me i qarte po ta ripeseris edhe njehere se, Maria eshte nena e Jezusit, eshte gruaja qe permbushi profecite e thena nga profetet, se e Virgjera do te mbete me barre dhe do te linde nje djale, emri i te cilit eshte Emanuel.. gjithshka u arrit nen Hirin meshireplote te Perendise.
Albo ji serioz ne dikutim..Per pjesene pare te fjalise te sqarova pak me siper. Asnjehere nuk e kam menduar se Jezusi here eshte Perendi dhe her eshte njeri. Po per te mos manipuluar perseri po ta rithem: Jezusi eshte Fjala e mishezuar ne njeriun. Zoti prej qiejve Biri i Perendise dhe biri i njeriut, plotesisht njeri.. 
Edhe njehere Albo ji i kujdeshem kur flet ne emer te dikujt. Ti mund te japesh mendimin tend, por nuk ke te drejte te vendoshes fjalet e tua ne gojen time, te cilat asnjehere nuk i kam thene.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 "Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Theologjia orthodhokse rreth Virgjereshes Mari eshte kaq e pasur dhe shtrihet ne te dy Dhiatat e Bibles, si ne te vjetren edhe ne te rene. Ashtu si profetet e Dhiates se Vjeter profetizojne per ardhjen e Shpetimtarit, ata profetizojne edhe per menyren se si do te vinte ne kete bote nga nje "pasardhese e Davidit". Per Virgjereshen Mari ben fjale edhe libri i pare i Bibles, Zanafilla ku citohet Zoti te kete thene: "...djali i gruas do t'i shtypi koken me kembe gjarprit." Nje reference direkte per Virgjereshen e Tereshenjte Mari.
Albo

 Pergjigja ime:
 Asnjehere nuk kam mohuar kete fakt, te cilen bibla, qe ti e quan thjesht nje liber, e predikon dhe e deshmon.. Por ja qe pa biblen nuk ecen dot perpara...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------      	

"Postuar më parë nga Albo:  
Prandaj ne tema te tilla, mos pyet e mos bej komente, por fillo e lexo e meso.
Albo


Pergjigja ime:
 Me kujton Farisenjte, te cilet njehere derguan disa njerez ne feste, per te kapur Jezusin.. Por ata kur digjuan predikimin e Jezusit erdhen tek farisenjte dhe ju thane: Askush nuk ka folur si Ai,dmth Jezusi. Atehere farisenjte ju thane: Hapini syte mor te mejre,mos valle e pranoi per Mesi prifteria e pleqesia ne israel?? 
Vertet dhe ti Albo, ne "urdherin" pak me siper qe jep , je njesoj me farisenjte..

----------


## deshmuesi

Postuar më parë nga Albo:  
Ne cilin vend ne Bibel shkruhet qe Zoti i dha urdher profeteve e apostujve qe te shkruanin nje liber? Ne asnje vend. 
Albo


 pergjigja ime:
Shiko kjo lloj pyetje me ngjan me nje pyetje qe me beri njehere nje miku im kristian, kur une i thashe se, pirja e duhanit eshte nje ves, me te cilen satani e mban kristianin lidhur. Prandaj dhe eshte shume e veshtire ta lesh ate.. E di si me tha ai: ku thuhet ne bibel mos e pi cigaren? 
Pyetja qe ti Albo ngre tregon se, librat e religjionit per ty jane thjesht si regullore. Por une ngre kunderpyetjen, per te ta dhene pergjigjen: mos valle shkruesit e shkrimeve te shenjta, shkruajten nga mendja e tyre, jashte urdhreses dhe zbuleses se Frymes se Perendise??????
Lexo Palin kur i thote Timoteut.. I gjithe shkrimi eshte i Frymezuar nga Fryma e Perendise.... Tani ti do te dish ku eshte urdheri????
 Por meqense kerkon nje varg ne bibel ku Zoti urdheron profetet qe te shkruhet, po ta sjell Mojsiun:

 Eksod: 17:14.

 " Pastaj Zoti i tha Mojsiut: shkruaje kete ngjarje ne nje liber, qe te mos harrohet kure..."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 "Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Ai Shkrimi i Shenjte qe ti mban sot ne dore e lexon me endje, produkt i Tradites se Shenjte."
Albo

  pergjigja ime:
 Ketu mendoj te ndalem, sepse vertet ka probleme dhe keqmesime.
Shkrimi i shenjte eshte produkti i Perendise.. Galat:1:11-12: Pali deshmon:

"..Tani o vellezer po ju ve ne dijeni se, ungjilli qe eshte shpallur nga une, nuk eshte simbas njeriut, sepse NUK E KAM MARE DHE NUK E KAM MESUAR NGA NDONJE NJERI, por e kam mare permes nje zbulese nga Jezus Krishti.."

2Tim:3:16.

" I gjithe shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia..."
---------------------------------------------------------------------

ALBO THOTE:
 Cila ishte gjeja e pare qe Krishti beri kur filloi misionin e Tij mbi toke? Thirri dy vellezerit peshkatare ne Galile, qe t'i linin rrjetat dhe te ndiqnin ate? Perse ishte e nevojshme qe Krishti te kish apostuj? Dhe cfare misioni u dha ketyre apostujve? Dhe cfare bene keta apostuj kur shkonin e predikonin ne cdo cep te Perandorise? Cfare kujton se bente Shen Pavli kur predikonte e shkruante letra kishave lokale? 
Kudo qe shkonin keta Apostuj, predikonin, e te gjithe ata qe degjonin e besonin pagezoheshin e krijonin kishat e para lokale. Dhe apostujt i udhezonin me imtesi ashtu sic i kish mesuar Vete Krishti se si te adhuronin Perendine ne keto Kisha lokale.

 Pergjigja ime:

 "Jam plotesisht dakort dhe nuk e kuptoj perse ti gjithmone je dyshues. Por ti haron nje gje, qe eshte fondamentale ne te gjithe mesimin qe jepnin dhe benin apostujt e Krishtit. Jezusi para se te largohej i mblodhi nxenesit e tij dhe ju tha:
Gjon: 14:26.

" Dhe Ngushelluesi Fryma e Shenjte, qe Ati do tju dergoje ne emerin tim, do tju MESOJE CDO GJE, dhe do tju kujtoje te GJITHA keto qe ju thashe."

Pra ju Albo, kete fakt kurre nuk e permendi, dhe duhet te dish se, eshte po Ai Fryme qe e MESON, drejton, dhe fuqizon edhe sot Kishen e Krishtit, madje e deri ne ardhjen e Tij te dyte.. Menjanimi qe ju i beni ketij fakti, ben qe ju te cuditeni, madje dhe te gjykoni besimtaret e krishtere, per zbulesen qe ata sjellin nga bibla, por qe ne fakt eshte zbulesa e Frymes. Po ashtu ben qe biblen ta shikoni thjesht si nje nder librat e tradites dhe produkt te kishes. Por haroni se eshte vete Perendia qe tha se, ne ditet e fundit, une do te shkruaj ligjet e mija ne mendjet dhe zemren e tyre, dhe do te shperndaj nga Fryma ime ne gjthsecilin. Pra nje besimtar i krishtere i mbushur me Frymen dhe Fjalen e Perendise, natyrisht qe ka ne cdo cast interpretimin dhe mesimin e gjalle qe vete Fryma i meson dhe i zbulon kishes se gjalle te Jezus Krishtit. Dhe kisha jane Besimtaret e vertete, dhe jo institucionet apo ndertesat..."
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Ai Shkrimi i Shenjte qe ti mban sot ne dore e lexon me endje, eshte produkt i Tradites se Shenjte, qe vendosi se cilat libra ishin autentike e cilet ishin herezi te njerezve jashte Kishes. Eshte Kisha autoriteti qe ruan dhe interpreton sic duhet Shkrimin e Shenjte, askush tjeter. Dhe ky nuk eshte nje mesim i nje "institucioni" fetar, por eshte nje mesim i Vete Krishtit per apostujt e Tij. Ungjilli (Lajmi i Mire) i Krishtit eshte universal, dhe eshte mision i Kishes qe t'ua percjelli kete Ungjill te pacenuar brezave.
Albo.


 pergjigja ime:

Perseri ti haron me te rendesishmendhe fondamentalen. Sic ta thashe dhe me siper, Pali na deshmon se, i gjithe Shkrimi eshte i Frymezuar nga Perendia.. Pra vjen nga Perendia dhe jo nga kisha apo njeriu. Ky fakt ka rendesi fondamentale, sepse lavdia i takon Perendise. Shkrimi i eshte dhene Kishes per tu arsimuar, per tu ndrequr, per tu bindur, per tu edukuar me drejtesi Perendie, ne menyre qe njeriu i Perendise te jete i perkryer dhe i paisur per te kryer veprat e Perendise. 
Eshte i vertete fakti se Kisha do te ishte ajo e cila do te perzgjidhte shkrimet e frymezyuara nga Perendia, nga shkriemt e frymezuar nga inteligjenca apo mendja e enjriut. Por perse duhej ta bente pikerisht kisha kete akt? Sepse vete Fryma e Perndise e meson Kishen e Krishtit, per te perzgjedhur shkrimin e vertete te Tij. 

Tek Veprat e apostujve ka nje fakt te qarte te kesaj qe po them. Ne kishen e antihokise hyri nje mesim i gabuar i judenjve, te cilet thoshin se, nese te krishteret nuk rethpriteshin, nuk mund te shpetoheshin. Atehere Pali dhe Barnaba u ngarkuan qe te shkojne tek apsotujt dhe pleqte ne jeruzalem per ta pare drejt kete gje. Eshte krejt e natyrshme te themi se ketu kemi te bejme vetem me disa kisha qe sapo kishin lindur. Dhe dihet se aspotujt kishin pergjegjesine para Perendise, per faktin se sherbesa e tyre apsotulike ishte: te hidhnin Themelin, Krishtin, dhe me pas gjithkush do te ndertonte. Pra duhet te kuptojme kete fakt. Ne sot vecse ndertojme mbi themelin qe hodhen apsotujt, pra Jezus Krishtin. Apsotutj me te digjuar problemin vendosen dhe thane: johebrenjte nuk duhet te rrethpriten sepse nuk jane nen ligj. Te mos ju veme bare te renda. Dhe keshtu kishes i shkrojten nje leter. ku i thoshin: Vep:15: 28.

" Na u duk mire Frymes se Shenjte dhe ne, qe te mos ju ngarkojme asnje barre tjeter pervecse......"

Pra ketu duket qarte se Mesimi dhe vendimi qe moren apostujt rreth problemit ne fjale, VINTE nga Fryma e Shenjte e Perendise, Ngushelluesi, qe Jezusi ju premtoi, dhe jo nga intiligjenca apo produkti i kishes. Edhe ne shkrimet bilbike qe ne kemi sot, nuk vendosi kisha si nje institucion ne vetvete autoritar. Vendosi Fryma e Perendise, se cilat ishin shkrimet e shenjta te Perendise, dhe cilat jo. Kisha ashtu si gjithmone ju bind Krishtit, duke vendosur te zbatoje vullentin e Perendise. Jezusi ju tha apsotujve se, cfar te lidhni apo zgjidhni ju mbi dhe do te jate e lidhur apo e zgjidhur ne qiej. Pikerisht duhet te dish se Kisha e Krishtit ka autoritet, sepse ajo, AZGJE nuk mund te lidhe apo te zgjidhe mbi dhe, jashte mesimit te Frymes, i cili eshte dhe vullneti i Perendise. Kisha eshte e ftuar qe te beje gjithmone vullnetin e Atit qiellor. Asnjehere kisha nuk mund te mendohet si nje autoritet, qe mudn te beje cfar te doje. Kisha eshte nen Krisht, dhe i bindet vetem Krishtit. Asgje nuk mund te beje jashte Krishtit. Te gjitha kishat qe kane dale jashte krishterimit, kane dale sepse kane mohuar autoriten, besimin dhe bindjen ndaj Krishtit dhe Perendise.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Postuar më parë nga Albo  
kete Ungjill te pacenuar brezave.

Botimi i Bibles si liber filloi me shpikjen e shtypshkronjave ne mesjete, 6 shekuj me pare, dhe jo me kot ajo periudhe perkon edhe me levizjet protestante qe nuk ishin gje tjeter vecse nje vazhdim i skizmes brenda trupit te Kishes Romano-Katolike. Ideja heretike qe qoftelargu injektoi ne trurin e njerezve qe nga ajo kohe, qe te ka injektuar edhe ne trurin tend si protestant sot eshte: "per aq kohe sa ti ke Biblen ne dore, ti je i zoti vete qe te interpretosh dhe kuptosh Ungjillin e Krishtit, nuk ke nevoje per Kishen." Dhe jo me kot protestantet shenjterine qe i takon Kishes ia veshin Librit. Te njejten gje bejne edhe muslimanet.
Albo.

  pergjigja ime:

 Edhe njehere te them se, qoftelargu te ka kapur per zverku, por ti nuk e njeh, sepse do sy dhe syte vijne nga Perendia. Bibla nuk permban shkrime te shekullit te 6. te cilat linden per eher te pare ne ekte shekull. Bej kujdes dhe ji pak me i qarte ne ate se cfar thua. Shkrimet jane origjinale dhe i perkasin kohes se atyre qe e shkrojten te Frymezuar nga Fryma e Perendise. Ne shekullin e gjashte ato vetm se u mblodhen ne nje liber. 
Sa per interpretimin ta kam thene pak me siper. Se bibla nuk eshte nje liber qe ri ne sirtaret e kishes, dhe lexohet te djelave thjesht disa vargje. Bibla eshte mesazhi i stampuar i Fjales se Gjalle te Perendsie, dhe Fjala eshte Krishti. Kush ka Krishtin ka Fjalen. Kush nuk ka Krishtin nuk ka as Fjalen, edhe pse mund te kete nje thes me bibla. Pali thote se Fjala e Perendise eshte e Gjalle dhe Vepruese, si nje thike me dy tehe...Mos valle mendon se Pali po flet per ndonje faqe te shkrojtur te bibles??? 
Me vjen keq se ju nuk kini as idene me te Vogel te se Vertetes rreth Fjales se Perendise..
-----------------------------------------------------

 Postuar më parë nga Albo  
.

Shkrimi i Shenjte eshte i Shenjte jo se ra nga qielli, por se doli nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes. Ashtu si Shpirti i Shenjte nuk vepron ne faqet e librave, por brenda Kishes ku ne shkojme per te ushqyer shpirtrat tane me dhuratat e shenjta.
Albo.


  pergjigja ime.
 " Shkrimi i shenjte vertet nuk ra nga Qelli, por erdhi nga Perendia, nen Frymezimin e Frymes se Shenjte, dhe besimtaret e shkuajten ate si nje mesazh per brezat qe vijne. Nese kete e quan produkt, atehere jam dakort. Pra Kisha ka vetem Produktin qe i JEP Zoti, dhe vjen vetem nga Zoti, dhe jo nga vetvetja. 
Kisha jane Besimtaret, pra kur ti thua Fryma e Shenjte vepron brenda kishes, duhet te kuptosh se vepron tek Besimtaret, tek te zgjedhurit, sepse Besimtaret jane Kisha. Ne ditet e fundit, une do te te perhap nga Fryma ime tek gjithsecili, tha Zoti Perendi. Je duke folur krejt ne ere.. dhe pa pergjejgesi...
Shpriti nuk ushqehet me dhurata, ai ushqehet me Fjalen e Perendise. dhuratat vijne nga Perendia, simbas Hirit qe Fryma jep tek gjithsecili per ndertimin e gjithseciilt dhe ndertimin e kishes. Lexo letren e 1korinthasva kap.12. bej kujdes me keto qe shkruan se jo vetem qe je gabim, por meson keqazi dhe ata qe duan te dine te verteten, dhe ke pergjegjesi para Perendise per ato qe meson. Te pershendes per kete bisede te frytshme..."
----------------------------------------------------

----------


## deshmuesi

Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Ti nuk arrin te kuptosh, pasi aq te ka ndricuar Perendia, por ta quash Nenen e Zotit, Theotokosin, Mbartesen e Zotit, Mbretereshen e Kupes se Qiellit, Virgjereshen e Kulluar, Nenen e Shenjte te gjithe shenjtoreve te Kishes, "grua qe permbushi profecite e thena nga profetet", eshte mekat e herezi. 

Albo.


Vertet je kompetent, bile e di dhe sa me ka ndricuar Perendia....
Vetem per kete pasazh mendova te te kthej nje pergjigje, pasi sa per te tjerat qe shkruan jane thjesht punet e orthodhoksise..
Me trego vetem nje gje, se perse Jezusi nuk e thirri Marien, mama, dhe perse e theriste gjithmone "grua", cfar kishte Ai parasysh me kete fakt??
Ti cudtesh se perse une them se, Maria ishte "Gruaja", ne te cilen u permbush ajo qe Perendia kishte parathene qysh ne Eden. Qe cuditesh, kjo sperben gje, por qe paragjykon ky eshte problemi juaj dhe gjithe religjionit tuaj. 
Tani meso pese gjera dhe dil nga kuvlia. Jezusi ju deshmoi te gjithve ne israel se, Ai erdhi te permbushe Shkrimin, Ligjin dhe Profetet. Qysh ne Zanafille, Perendia tha se, Farra e "GRUAS", do te shtype koken e Satanit. Keshtu Jezusi qysh ne momentin qe filloi sherbesen mbi dhe, e deri ne fund ju permbajt pikerisht shkrimit Ligjit dhe profeteve, prandaj gjithmne Marien e thriste "GRUA".Pra mos u cudit per thenien qe une them , se e nuk eshte imja.
Sa per shkrimet e tjera qe ke bere, sic thashe e dhe me lart, kane te bjene me ty dhe jo me mua. Por vetem njera me cuditi pa mase, kur thua se, Besimtaret nuk jane kisha, por besimtaret qe mblidhen rreth nje peshkopi. Po peshkopi a nuk eshte besimtar dhe nuk ben pjese tek besimtaret e kishes??? Fale o Zot se nuk di se cfar thote. Kjo me ben te te them se te mungon thelbi i besimit, pikerisht Jezusi, dhe natyrisht kur nuk njeh Bariun e madh, ske idene se kush jane dhente.. Bile kur flet rreth bibles, je krejt nul. Shiko si thua diku: Bibla nuk shkruan se Jezusi eshte Njeri dhe Perendi.Lexo Biblen dhe do te shohesh se Vete Jezusi, deshmon, se Ai eshte Biri i Njeriut, (njeri) dhe Biri i Perendise( Perendi) Sepse Nga njeriu del njeriu, dhe nga Perendia del Perendia. Prandja dhe Jezusi tha: Une Dola nga Perendia dhe po kthehem tek Perendia. Gjoni ne shkrimin e tij te ungjillit, thote se Jezusi eshte Fjala e Mishezuar..Ja pra bibla thote, por do "sy" dhe "veshe", dhe ty te mungojne...Ne cdo fraze qe shrkuan rreth bibles, ti je krejt i pafte dhe i paskate, per mos thene se, se ke idene se perse po flet. Ti e sheh biblen si librat e tu te tradites, pra nje sere regullorresh. Je tamam si ai qe me thoshte, se, ku thote bibla mos e pi duhanin.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Postuar më parë nga Albo.
Bibla ne Kishe, mbi altarin e Kishes, dhe kur e degjon te lexohet nga goja e Peshkopit apo Priftit, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte. 

Albo.


Dmth, po e lexove vete, biibla nuk eshte shkrimi i shenjte?!?!?!
Me pak fjale simbas mesimit orthodhoks, bibla behet e shejnte vetem kur e lexon prifit... Me vjen shume keq zoteri, por keto gafa jane me zarar. Po ai prifti orthodhoks qe vinte ne korce e bente maskaralleqe me femije, kur e lexonte biblen ne kishen e tij lokale, cfar ndodhte?
-------------------------------------------------

----------


## toni77_toni

> Këto gjëra janë diskutuar shumë herë dhe nga ana e katolikëve ka pasur qejfmbetje përsa i përket qëndrimit të shprehur nga ana jonë në lidhje me pozicionin e Maries nënës së Krishtit brenda Kishës së Krishtit. .


Pershendetje Paniel
eshte e vertete se ka pase diskutime dhe une jam njeri nder ata qe kam diskutuar, por problemi eshte se ka edhe mendime qe nuk ekzistojne ne besimin e krishter (katolik).
Unë nje e dij, ne  Kishën (katolike), është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë shpirtërore qe lutjet t'i drejtohen Atit!
Maria, nuk adhurohet, por nderohet në Kishën (katolike), ne anën tjetër, është e vështirë të matet nderimi, pra, të thuhet me shume apo më pak. Ndërkaq, në anën tjetër, është edhe e vërtetë qe nganjëherë mund të ketë aty-këtu edhe teprime, veçmas në përshpirtërinë popullore dhe private. Por, qe ne Kishën katolike, është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë shpirtërore qe lutjet t'i drejtohen Atit, NEPERMJET Jezu Krishtit, qe me Atin jeton NE bashkimin e Shpirtit Shenjt, kjo është një e vërtetë themelore e pranishme në çdo lutje publike dhe liturgjike.

Te e fundit secili mund te kete mendime te ndryshme por une asneher nu degjova duke thene dikush se shen Maria te adhurohet. Ajo nderohet.. 

Ndersa lidhur me debatin, une nuk dua te kycna dhe te jap vlersime, por lidhur me kete se thuhet ketu se; _"Bibla ne Kishe, mbi altarin e Kishes, dhe kur e degjon te lexohet nga goja e Peshkopit apo Priftit, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte.."!_

Shkrimi i shenjt është i shenjt dhe nuk ka kushtezime pos qe kerkohet te lexohet me te njeten Frymë te Shenjt ne të cilin edhe u shkrua. Mirepo duhet patur kujdes edhe ne interpretime sepse nganjeher apo shumeher, ka edhe nderhyrje kur lexohet privat. Njeriu mund te lexoj ne shtepine e vet  i frymezuar nfa Fryma e Zotit dhe sigurisht se Zoti e ndikon Hirin e Tij ne personin. DMTH nuk eshte ai kushtezim pos qe ne interpretime duhet patur kujdes. Por eshte nje e vertete se Hiri i Zotit ndikohet nga l'teri i Shenjt dhe qe kur lexohet dhe degjohet ne Meshen e Shenjt - Fryma e Zotit vepron (ne ate qe i beson Krishtit). Mirepo nese meshtari nuk eshte i ndikuar nga Fryma, ateher ajo veq se lexohet si nje liber e thjeshte sepse eshte Zoti Ai qe duhet veproj brenda njeriut, dhe nese njeriut i mungon Zoti, kot lexohet, ose kot degjohet sepse eshte nga mishi e jo nga Zoti, s'ka ndonje vlere. 




> _Maria ishte "Gruaja", ne te cilen u permbush ajo qe Perendia kishte parathene qysh ne Eden. Qe cuditesh, kjo sperben gje, por qe paragjykon ky eshte problemi juaj dhe gjithe religjionit tuaj. 
> Tani meso pese gjera dhe dil nga kuvlia. Jezusi ju deshmoi te gjithve ne israel se, Ai erdhi te permbushe Shkrimin, Ligjin dhe Profetet. Qysh ne Zanafille, Perendia tha se, Farra e "GRUAS", do te shtype koken e Satanit. Keshtu Jezusi qysh ne momentin qe filloi sherbesen mbi dhe, e deri ne fund ju permbajt pikerisht shkrimit Ligjit dhe profeteve, prandaj gjithmne Marien e thriste "GRUA".Pra mos u cudit per thenien qe une them , se e nuk eshte imja_.


Pajtoj.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...27&postcount=2

----------


## Peniel

> Pershendetje Paniel
> eshte e vertete se ka pase diskutime dhe une jam njeri nder ata qe kam diskutuar, por problemi eshte se ka edhe mendime qe nuk ekzistojne ne besimin e krishter (katolik).
> Unë nje e dij, ne  Kishën (katolike), është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë shpirtërore qe lutjet t'i drejtohen Atit!
> Maria, nuk adhurohet, por nderohet në Kishën (katolike), ne anën tjetër, është e vështirë të matet nderimi, pra, të thuhet me shume apo më pak. Ndërkaq, në anën tjetër, është edhe e vërtetë qe nganjëherë mund të ketë aty-këtu edhe teprime, veçmas në përshpirtërinë popullore dhe private. Por, qe ne Kishën katolike, është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë shpirtërore qe lutjet t'i drejtohen Atit, NEPERMJET Jezu Krishtit, qe me Atin jeton NE bashkimin e Shpirtit Shenjt, kjo është një e vërtetë themelore e pranishme në çdo lutje publike dhe liturgjike.
> 
> Te e fundit secili mund te kete mendime te ndryshme por une asneher nu degjova duke thene dikush se shen Maria te adhurohet. Ajo nderohet.. 
> 
> Unë nuk mendoj se sic thuhet ketu se; "Bibla ne Kishe, mbi altarin e Kishes, dhe kur e degjon te lexohet nga goja e Peshkopit apo Priftit, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte.."!
> 
> ...



Përshëndetje Toni.

Do të doja të lexoje që nga fillimi postimet e dëshmuesit për të parë devijimin e plotë nga Fjala e Perëndisë nga ana e një mase ortodoksësh. Personalisht besoj se nuk është mendimi i ortodoksisë i asaj çfarë shpreh albo në postimet e tij por i një grupi ekstrem që ngre lart traditën dhe hedh poshtë pa kurrë farë hezitimi Fjalën e Perëndisë që është vetë Krishti. Do të doja të lexoja mendimin tënd në lidhje me atë çfarë shkruhet në postimet e mësipërme.

Përsa i përket asaj çfarë shkruan në lidhje me Shkrimin e Shenjtë bie plotësisht dakort por përsa i përket Maries nënës së Krishtit ka një kontraditë. Ti thua se ajo nderohet dhe jo adhurohet. Atëhere i bie të bindësh gjithë kishën katolike për këtë sepse jam shumë i sigurt që nuk ndajnë të njëjtin mendim me ty. Do të duhej të hidhej poshtë një doktrinë e tërë e ndërtuar dhe e rrënjosur thellë në kishën katolike ndër shekuj. Do të duhej të bindje shumicën e katolikëve se lutjet drejtuar Maries nuk mund të marrin përgjigje sepse nuk ka diçka hyjnore në të dhe së fundmi do të duhej të hiqej çdo statujë e saj nga kishat katolike në mbarë botën. Shikon se përfundimi i gjithë asaj që deklaron ti nuk mund të jetë i mundur. 







> Maria ishte "Gruaja", ne te cilen u permbush ajo qe Perendia kishte parathene qysh ne Eden. Qe cuditesh, kjo sperben gje, por qe paragjykon ky eshte problemi juaj dhe gjithe religjionit tuaj. 
> Tani meso pese gjera dhe dil nga kuvlia. Jezusi ju deshmoi te gjithve ne israel se, Ai erdhi te permbushe Shkrimin, Ligjin dhe Profetet. Qysh ne Zanafille, Perendia tha se, Farra e "GRUAS", do te shtype koken e Satanit. Keshtu Jezusi qysh ne momentin qe filloi sherbesen mbi dhe, e deri ne fund ju permbajt pikerisht shkrimit Ligjit dhe profeteve, prandaj gjithmne Marien e thriste "GRUA".Pra mos u cudit per thenien qe une them , se e nuk eshte imja.



Përsa i përket citimit të mësipërm, askush nuk e vë në dyshim se ardhja e Shpëtimtarit do të ishte nëpërmjet një gruaje sepse këtë thotë Fjala e Perëndisë. Ajo që nuk arrihet të kuptohet nga të gjithë ata që besojnë se Maria ishte diçka e veçantë është se ajo nuk ishte shumë më tepër se Apostujt dhe se besimtarët e tjerë që pasuan dhe që i shërbyen dhe i shërbejnë Perëndisë në po të njëjtën mënyrë. Mbartës i Krishtit dhe i gjithë Hyjnisë së Perëndisë janë të gjithë ata që i besojnë dhe i binden Perëndisë në çdo moment të jetës së tyre. Dhe këtë e thotë vetë Kishti dhe jo unë dhe ky pohim gjendet në Fjalën e Perëndisë. Për shkak të kohës së kufizuar që kam në këto momente nuk po ta sjell vargun biblik por e përsëris se nuk ka diçka të veçantë Maria që të mund ta bëjë atë të nderohet në veçanti ose të ketë nderime të të njëjtin nivel me Krishtin. Krishti përveçse i thërriste "grua", u tregoi të tjerëve se kush ishte nëna dhe vëllezërit e tij kur i thanë se kishte ardhur nëna me vëllezërit e tij dhe e kërkonin. 


Koha po fluturon me të shpejtë dhe nuk mund të të shkruaj më tepër por dua të të them se qëllimi im nuk është të të fyej në atë çfarë beson por se i qëndroj besnik Fjalës së Perëndisë dhe drejtimit të Frymës së Shenjtë dhe jo mësimeve njerëzore.



Bekime.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Nuk mund të presësh diçka tjetër nga besimi ortodoks kur tradita dhe kisha konsiderohen superiore ndaj Fjalës së Perëndisë, Biblës. Këto gjëra janë diskutuar shumë herë dhe nga ana e katolikëve ka pasur qejfmbetje përsa i përket qëndrimit të shprehur nga ana jonë në lidhje me pozicionin e Maries nënës së Krishtit brenda Kishës së Krishtit. Vetëm Perëndia mund ti nxjerrë nga verbëria frymore dhe jo ne sepse atë që ne mund të bëjmë është të lutemi për ndriçim nga Fryma e Shenjtë. 
> 
> E kuptoj shqetësimin tënd por kaq vite që debatojmë në lidhje me këto çështje frymore do të kishe kuptuar që njerëzisht është e pamundur.
> 
> Bekime.


..dhe  per sa me siper, nuk ja vlejne shume edhe keto debate,..vetem nje gje doja te shtoja dhe qe ndoshta e ka thene edhe Albo.. qe fjala "tradite" nenkupton vazhdimin e jetes se popullit te Perendise, dhe eshte e frymezuar teresisht prej Shpirtit te Shenjte dhe ka po te njejten rendesi si edhe Bibla.. qe te behem edhe me i qarte flas per traditen lindore orthodhokse, edhe pas vitit 1054 kur u be ndarja zyrtare e Kishave te Lindjes dhe Perendimit.
Kisha  e Lindjes pra (Orthodhokse), ka gjithe thesarin e tradites...
ju pershendes!

----------


## Peniel

> ..dhe  per sa me siper, nuk ja vlejne shume edhe keto debate,..vetem nje gje doja te shtoja dhe qe ndoshta e ka thene edhe Albo.. qe fjala "tradite" nenkupton vazhdimin e jetes se popullit te Perendise, dhe eshte e frymezuar teresisht prej Shpirtit te Shenjte dhe ka po te njejten rendesi si edhe Bibla.. qe te behem edhe me i qarte flas per traditen lindore orthodhokse, edhe pas vitit 1054 kur u be ndarja zyrtare e Kishave te Lindjes dhe Perendimit.
> Kisha  e Lindjes pra (Orthodhokse), ka gjithe thesarin e tradites...
> ju pershendes!



Jeta e popullit të Perëndisë nuk mund të jetë ndryshe nga Fjala e Perëndisë. Fryma e Shenjtë (dhe jo Shpirti i Shenjtë) që iu dha Kishës pas ngritjes në lavdi të Krishtit, udhëheq çdo besimtar të krishterë në ditët e sotme deri në fund të kësaj epoke. Dhe Fryma flet atë çfarë dëgjon dhe do të kumtojë atë çfarë do vijë dhe do të flasë atë që Krishti do ti thotë - Gjoni 16:13-14. Askush nuk mund të japë fryt nëse nuk qëndron në Krishtin - Gjoni 15:5.


E vërteta duhet të thuhet dhe të zbulohet. Jemi duke folur për Fjalën e Perëndisë dhe jo për tregime dhe romane.

----------


## deshmuesi

Po vazhdoj me tej duke e sjelle te plote kete disktuim te veshtire. Po keshtu  me duhet te kerkoj falje, sepse ne shkrimin me siper kam thene  se, Albo e ka fshire shkrimin, por ne fakt shkrimi ishte aty, por i ishte ndryshuar titulli temes.

 Albo thote:
 "Une mund te te tregoj ty shume gjera, por arsyeja perse une u qendroj larg bisedave me protetantet eshte se ju as nuk dini, e as nuk doni te mesoni, por insistoni ne bindjet dhe "besimin tuaj personal". Ndihma qe une ju kam dhene eshte perkthimi ne shqip i shume shkrimeve me vlera te ish-protestanteve qe kane gjetur besimin e vertete ne Kishen Orthodhokse. Po ti lexonit ato, do te vlente ty me shume se 100 faqe debat ne kete teme.

Kush erdhi me pare, Kisha apo Dhiata e Re?

Tradita e Shenjtë: Rruga që të shpie në shtëpi

Lexoi keto nese je vertete i interesuar per besimin orthodhoks.

Citim:
Me trego vetem nje gje, se perse Jezusi nuk e thirri Marien, mama, dhe perse e theriste gjithmone "grua", cfar kishte Ai parasysh me kete fakt??
Krishti e quan Nenen e Tij, Virgjereshen e Tereshenjte, grua vetem kur erdhi ora e pesimit, ora e vuajtjeve dhe kryqezimit te Tij. Eshte afer mendjes, qe Virgjeresha Mari si Nena e Tij po e perjetonte ate qe po ndodhte me me shume dhimbje se gjithe te tjeret. Si Nene, Virgjeresha Mari i lutej te Birit qe te mos pinte kete kupe vuajtjesh te patregueshme, por Krishti nuk mund te pranonte kete gje, pasi kupa e vuajtjeve ishte Kupa qe i kish dhene Ati, ishte Vullneti i Atit dhe i Tij. Do te shpihej deri ne fund Vullneti i Perendise.

Por problemi me ju protestantet eshte se sic e thashe edhe me lart, nje citat ne Bibel, dhe kaq mjafton per ju qe te nenvleftesoni rolin qendror te Virgjereshes Mari ne Ungjill. Te kujtoj, qe e para qe e degjoi Ungjillin (Lajmin e Mire), ishte Virgjeresha Mari nga kryengjelli Gabriel i Perendise. Dhe nese kjo vajze virgjereshe nuk do te kish pranuar me vullnetin e saj te lire "...le te behet ne mua ashtu si thua Ti o Zot!", njerezimi nuk do te kish njohur as Krisht e as Ungjill. Pa harruar edhe rolin e saj ne "mbartjen e Zotit ne bark", prandaj ne orthodhokset i drejtohemi si "Theotokos", "mbartese e Zotit".

Krishti jo vetem qe nuk e perbuzi nenen e Tij, por edhe kur ishte i kryqezuar ne kryq, i la detyre dishepullit te Tij te dashur, Joanit, qe te kujdesej per Nenen e Tij, pasi ajo tani ishte "nena e Tij." Dhe Joani jo vetem qe u kujdes per Virgjereshen e Tereshenjte, por te gjithe apostujt e Krishtit e konsideronin ate Nene dhe kur mblidheshin e nderonin ate jo vetem kur nderroi jete, por edhe sa ishte gjalle. Dhe sa per dijeni, nga te gjithe apostujt e Krishtit, Shen Joani ishte i vetmi qe nuk u martirizua por pati nje vdekje natyrale, po si Nena e Zotit tone Krisht.

Vete akti i pagezimit ne Kishen Orthodhokse, ne menyre simbolike, ai kazani i mbushur me uje, simbolizon "barkun e Shen Marise". Kur ne pagezohemi, lindim se bashku me Krishtin, nepermjet Nenes se Tij. Theologjia orthodhokse rreth Theotokos eshte kaq e pasur dhe kaq e thelle, ku gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj kane shkruajtur per Te e jane takuar me Te. Nena e Tereshenjte kujdeset per te gjithe te krishteret ne rrugen e tyre te shenjterimit (theosis). Si nje Nene e Mire ajo na merr prej dore e na rrefen rrugen per tek biri i saj i dashur, Krishti.

Citim:
Sa per shkrimet e tjera qe ke bere, sic thashe e dhe me lart, kane te bjene me ty dhe jo me mua. Por vetem njera me cuditi pa mase, kur thua se, Besimtaret nuk jane kisha, por besimtaret qe mblidhen rreth nje peshkopi. Po peshkopi a nuk eshte besimtar dhe nuk ben pjese tek besimtaret e kishes???
A ishin apostujt e zgjedhur prej Krishtit "besimtare te thjeshte"? A ishte Shen Pjetri e Shen Pavli besimtare te thjeshte? Jo nuk ishin, pasi ndryshe nga masat e njerezve qe mblidheshin te degjonin Krishtin te predikonte, keta 12 ishin "te zgjedhurit e Perendise", ku secili prej tyre perfaqesonte ne menyre simbolike 12 fiset e popullit te Izraelit.

Apostujt nuk ishin "besimtare te thjeshte" pasi kishin marre edhe dhuratat e Shpirtit te Shenjte kur ky zbriti nga qielli, 50 dite pas ngjalljes se Krishtit. Misioni i Apostujve ishte ngritja e Kishes se Krishtit. Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh eshte se ne traditen judaike, peshkopi e prifti perfaqesonin sherbetorin e Perendise ne Tempullin e Tij. Dhe kjo tradite judaike vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Kishen Orthodhokse, kur peshkopet e prifterinjte sherbejne ne Tempullin e Krishtit. Ashtu sic Krishti i premtoi judenjve te kohes se Tij: "Do ta prish e rindertoj Tempullin per tre dite", keto fjale u bene realitet: Tempulli i judenjve u shkaterrua dhe vendin e Tij e zuri Kisha Orthodhokse. Edhe sot e kesaj dite judenjte nuk kane Tempullin e tyre.

Peshkopi e prifti jane sherbetoret e Krishtit ne Kishe, jane pasardhesit e atyre apostujve per te cilet ti lexon ne Dhiaten e Re. 

Albo



 Une kete shkrimi te Albos e kam mare dhe e kam ndare ne pjese, per diskutim.  Le te vazhdojme me poshte ne shtjellimin qe une i bej ketij shkrimi te Albos..

 "

 Albo  thote:
Krishti e quan Nenen e Tij, Virgjereshen e Tereshenjte, grua vetem kur erdhi ora e pesimit, ora e vuajtjeve dhe kryqezimit te Tij. 
Albo.


 Pergjigja ime:

   Gjon:2:3-4.
" Duke qene se mbaroi vera,Nena e Jezusit i tha: Nunk ka me vere. Dhe Jezusi i tha: Cke me mua o GRUA?.."

Ketu eshte fillimi i sherbeses se Jezusit Albo, dhe kjo eshte mrekullia e pare.. Mos manipulo te verteten..referoju deshmise se shkrimit te shenjte...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Albo thote:

 "Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Eshte afer mendjes, qe Virgjeresha Mari si Nena e Tij po e perjetonte ate qe po ndodhte me me shume dhimbje se gjithe te tjeret. Si Nene, Virgjeresha Mari i lutej te Birit qe te mos pinte kete kupe vuajtjesh te patregueshme, por Krishti nuk mund te pranonte kete gje, pasi kupa e vuajtjeve ishte Kupa qe i kish dhene Ati, ishte Vullneti i Atit dhe i Tij. Do te shpihej deri ne fund Vullneti i Perendise.
 Albo.  

 Pergjigja ime:

 " Luka:22. 42.

"Dhe u largua prej tyre, aq sa mund te hidhet nje gur, dhe ra ne gjunje dhe lutej duke thene: O Ate, po te duash largoje nga une kete KUPE. Megjithate u befte vullneti yt dhe jo i imi."

 Perseri Albo vazhdon te manipulosh te verteten.. 

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Albo thote:

 " Citim:
Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Por problemi me ju protestantet eshte se sic e thashe edhe me lart, nje citat ne Bibel, dhe kaq mjafton per ju qe te nenvleftesoni rolin qendror te Virgjereshes Mari ne Ungjill. Te kujtoj, qe e para qe e degjoi Ungjillin (Lajmin e Mire), ishte Virgjeresha Mari nga kryengjelli Gabriel i Perendise. Dhe nese kjo vajze virgjereshe nuk do te kish pranuar me vullnetin e saj te lire "...le te behet ne mua ashtu si thua Ti o Zot!", njerezimi nuk do te kish njohur as Krisht e as Ungjill. Pa harruar edhe rolin e saj ne "mbartjen e Zotit ne bark", prandaj ne orthodhokset i drejtohemi si "Theotokos", "mbartese e Zotit".
Albo.


 Pergjigja ime:

 "ASkush nuk nenvlefteson rolin e Maries, dhe  pikerisht ne shpallim drejt ate qe Maria kurre nuk do ta pranonte: dmth, hyjnizimin dhe idhulatrine tuaj. Pali para nje momenti te tille, shqeu rrobat, pasi deshin ta adhuronin. Dhe Pali ju tha: Mos e beni kete se dhe une jam njeri ashtu si ju.. Po keshtu edhe Pjetri i tha Kormnelit, i cili desh ta adhuronte..
Nje gje tjeter ku ju Albo gaboni shume rende, eshte fakti se, ju mendoni se ardhja e Krishtit, e cila ishte PARATHENE nga Perendia dhe Goja PROFETIKE mijera vjet para, varej ne doren e Maries, nese do te donte ajo apo jo.... A e kuptoni se cfar jeni duke folur?? Ti nuk nuk e kupton dhe ske si ta dish se, ate qe VENDOS Perendia , askush nuk mund ta zhbeje.. Mendja njerzore  mund ta arsyetoje  nje mundesi te tille si rjedhim  llogjik, por kurresesi mendja e besimtarit kristian. Pasi Besimtari kristian e njeh Perendine dhe e di se gjithshka qe Perendia thote, eshte Ligj i pakthyeshem. Perendia i njeh vullentet njerzore perpara se ato te vijne ne ekzistence.. Maria ishte nen Hir, kur te kuptosh kete fakt do te bindesh dhe do te njohesh Marien, Nene e Jezusit. 
Sa per citatet e bibles, te them se ju duke e nenvleftesaur pikerisht mesazhin e bibles, te cilin nuk e pranoni si fjale te dhene nga  Perendia, por thjesht nje manual te kishes, natyrshem qe vargjet e saj ju duken citate. Ju nuk e dini se Fjala e gjalle e Perendise, eshte e mbjelle ne zemren e Besimtarit kristian, dhe prandaj kur lexohet Bibla, Fjala e Gjalle, na jep permes Frymes, mesazhin dhe mesimin e vertete, qe bibla ka ne thelb te vet. Pra pozita juaj ndja bibles, eshte krejt e gabuar. Duhet ta provosh dhe ta perjetosh kete fkat, qe te mund te bindesh.

Shiko si thote Jakovi:1:21.

" ...pranoni me butesi, FJALEN e MBJELLE ne ju, e cial mund te SHPETOJE shpritrat tuaja.." 


Tani e kutpon sa shume ndryshojme te dy, ne lidhje me Biblen dhe Fjalen e Perendise? 
Ti me siper pohon dhe thua se, bibla duhet te rije ne altar te kishes orthodhokse. 
Bibla duhet te lexohet vetem nga peshkopi. 
Bibla behet shkrim i shenjte, vetem kur peshkopi e mer ne dore dhe e lexon.
Interpretimin e bibles e ka vetem peshkopi.
Ne lidhje me kete fakt, ja cfar thote Jakovi:1:5:

" Nese dikujt i mungon URTESIA, le te KERKOJE nga Perendia, qe u jep te gjitheve pa kursim...."

Une e pranoj se Peshkopi gjithmone duhet pyetur, ne lidhje me zbulesn e shkrimeve te shenjta, kur ka gjera te paqarta, te cilet ende nuk mund ti kuptosh, pasi je ende besimtar i ri ne besim. Por jo te pohosh dhe te thush se, Perendia ja dha interpertimin apo zbulesen, si te drejte ekskluzive vetem peshkopit. Une te kam sjelle aq shembuj biblike, dhe ti nuk mund ti quash thjesht citate. Ato jane mesime qe vete Zoti na zbulon ne shkrimin profetik, permes Frymes,  ne menyre qe te arsimohemi dhe te edukohemi me fjalen e Perendise, me drejtesi Hir e paqe.Per nje qellim: qe te bejem Punen e Perendise.

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Albo thote:

 " Postuar më parë nga Albo  

Vete akti i pagezimit ne Kishen Orthodhokse, ne menyre simbolike, ai kazani i mbushur me uje, simbolizon "barkun e Shen Marise". Kur ne pagezohemi, lindim se bashku me Krishtin, nepermjet Nenes se Tij. Theologjia orthodhokse rreth Theotokos eshte kaq e pasur dhe kaq e thelle, ku gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj kane shkruajtur per Te e jane takuar me Te.


Nena e Tereshenjte kujdeset per te gjithe te krishteret ne rrugen e tyre te shenjterimit (theosis). Si nje Nene e Mire ajo na merr prej dore e na rrefen rrugen per tek biri i saj i dashur, Krishti.
Albo.


 Pergjigja ime:

 " Aspak nuk dua te jem thjesht nje kundershtar religjionoz, pasi me duhet te repsektoj dhe faqen ku po shkruaj. Te gjitha keto qe ju thoni, natyrisht jane mesimet tuaja, qe i perkasin religjionit tuaj, dhe nuk dua te behem pjese e tyre.
I gjithe ky mesim qe ti jep, eshte plotesisht kunder se vertetes Biblike. Eshte e kote te komentoj..

Akti i pagezimit, eshte VDEKJA dhe RINGJALJA e Besimtarit kristian, se bashku me Krishtin. Tek Rom:6:Pali thote:
" .... ne te gjithe qe u pagezuam ne Jezus Krishtin,u pagezuam ne VDEKJEN e tij....u VARROSEM me te me ane te pagezmit ne vdekje, qe ashtu si Krishti u ringjall prej se vdekurish me ane te Lavdise se Atit, keshtu dhe ne te ecm ne jeten e re.."

 Ti e di se po u fute ne kazan e kryeve gjithshka.. Pagezimi eshte Pendesa nga mekati, Pranimi i Krishtit si i vetmi Zot e Shpetimitar,  dhe Vendim i brendshem per te braktisur rrugen mekatare, i cili pasohet  dhe kryhet me  veprim nga jashte drejt   ktihimit te plote dhe  pa kushte ne krahet e   Atit. Por po se proveve, ske cte deshmosh.. 
Sa per pjesen e dyte te them nje gje se, Ai qe na mer per dore dhe kujdeset plotesisht per te krishterin, eshte vete SAMARITANi i MIRE,  Zoti Jezus Krishti,  i cili me pas dergoi Ngushelluesin Frymen e Perendsie.. Keto Albo deshmohen vetem prej atyre qe i kane perjetuar fuqishem ne jetene  tyre te re.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Albo thote:

 "  Postuar më parë nga Albo  



A ishin apostujt e zgjedhur prej Krishtit "besimtare te thjeshte"? A ishte Shen Pjetri e Shen Pavli besimtare te thjeshte? Jo nuk ishin, pasi ndryshe nga masat e njerezve qe mblidheshin te degjonin Krishtin te predikonte, keta 12 ishin "te zgjedhurit e Perendise", ku secili prej tyre perfaqesonte ne menyre simbolike 12 fiset e popullit te Izraelit.
Albo.


Pergjigja ime:

 "  E para e punes, nuk e kuptoj se cdo te thuash me fjalen," besimtar i thjeshte". Ndarja qe ju beni, vjen per shkak te religjionit, ku besimtar te "forte" ju shihni vetem peshkopin dhe hierakine e kupoles se kishes orthodhokse. Ndersa pjesa tjeter e kishes, hyn ne besimtaret e dores se dyte, dmth ata te thjeshtit, te parendesishmit e tjera.


Po pse si mendon ti Albo, se, kur Jezusi predikonte, vetem ata te "thjeshtit e digjonin predikimin, ndersa apsotuj ishin neper "zyra" ? Po sa here ju tha Jezusi apsotujve BESEPAKET? Nuk ka besimtare te priviligjuar dhe jo te priviligjuar. Keto jane te gjitha veshtrime religjioni, te cialt ngrehin piramida, ashtu si tek ju dhe gjetke. Fakte ke sot, kudo te hedhesh syte, te gjitha kishat jane kthyer ne institucione me zyra e privilegje. Po nuk dua te flas per kete. Ajo qe ti kurre nuk do ta kutposh, nese nuk arrin te takosh Krishtin ne "rrugen e damskut", eshte pikerisht cdo te thote te jesh, Besimtar i krishtere. Po te them nje te fshehte: Krishti flet brenda meje, per te me ndryshuar rrenjesisht , qe te veproj dhe nga Jashte ashtu sic Ai do. Ndresa, Religjioni te flet ty nga jashte, per te te skllavosur edhe me tepr nga brenda.. Ketu ne kete pike jemi te pappajtueshem. Asnjehere nuk e kam pare Pjetrin apo Palin, me syrin se, ata jane me te dashur prej Perendise, se sa besimtaret qe ti i qun te thjeshte. Pikerisht kjo ndarje me koncept religjionoz qe ju beni, sejll dhe adhurimin, qe ju i beni shenjtoreve. Por gjithsesi kjo eshte puna jua. Zoti eshte XHELOZ ..

----------


## deshmuesi

Albp thote:

 " Postuar më parë nga Albo  

Apostujt nuk ishin "besimtare te thjeshte" pasi kishin marre edhe dhuratat e Shpirtit te Shenjte kur ky zbriti nga qielli, 50 dite pas ngjalljes se Krishtit. Misioni i Apostujve ishte ngritja e Kishes se Krishtit. Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh eshte se ne traditen judaike, peshkopi e prifti perfaqesonin sherbetorin e Perendise ne Tempullin e Tij. Dhe kjo tradite judaike vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Kishen Orthodhokse, kur peshkopet e prifterinjte sherbejne ne Tempullin e Krishtit. Ashtu sic Krishti i premtoi judenjve te kohes se Tij: "Do ta prish e rindertoj Tempullin per tre dite", keto fjale u bene realitet: Tempulli i judenjve u shkaterrua dhe vendin e Tij e zuri Kisha Orthodhokse. Edhe sot e kesaj dite judenjte nuk kane Tempullin e tyre.

Peshkopi e prifti jane sherbetoret e Krishtit ne Kishe, jane pasardhesit e atyre apostujve per te cilet ti lexon ne Dhiaten e Re. 

Albo.


 Pergjigja ime:

 " Fjala i "thejshte" qe ti perdor , nuk eshte nje fjale e gjetur, per rastin ne fjale. Besimtari eshte besimtar, dhe jobesimtari eshte jobesimtar. Ketu jemi bardhe e zi. Por ka Besimtar te fuqushem ne besim, dhe besimtar te dobet ne besim. Ketu po. Apostujt ishin ata qe Vete Zoti i zgjodhi, per nje pune shume te rendesishme, ne kishen e tij. Natyrisht qe Jezusi i PAISI me DHUNTI e Pushtet, per te bere punen ne te cilen ata ishin thirrur. Por ti duhet te dish se, dhuratat e Frymes nuk ishin prone vetem per apostujt. Nese mendon keshtu, je krejt gabim. Perendia e dha Frymen e Tij ne Kishen e tij, ne BESIMTARET ,sepse nuk ka BESIM ne Krisht, pa Pjesmarjen e Frymes se Shenjte. Vete BESIMI, eshte nje nga nente FRUTAT e Frymes se Shenjte. Galat:5:22.

Ndersa per pjesen e dyte te them se, je komplet nul. Ti nuk njeh dy beslidhjet, Beslidhjen e pare ne testamentin e vjeter, dhe Beslidhjen e Re. Nuk mund te alternosh dy beslidhejt, dhe ti besh nje, pasi ato jane autentike ne thelb te tyre. Sepse nese pranon te paren, duhet ta zbatosh ate plotesisht, keshtu dhe anasjelltas.. Pali tek letra e Hebrenve jep mesimin e shkelqyer, pasi ate qe ju po beni tani, e kane bere me pare hebrenjte. Prandaj dhe Pali ju dergoi kete leter, ku ju tegon ne thelb judenjve se beslidhja e pare ishte krejt "hieja" e beslidhjes se Verte qe do te vinte , ajo e Krishtit. Pali thote: RA e Para.. qe te Vije e Dyta.. Lexo HEBR:8:7,13,

" Sepse nese beslidhja e pare do te ishte patemete, nuk do te qe nevoja qe te kerkohej per nje tjeter Beslidhje .."

" Duke thene ( nje beslidhje ) e re, Perendia vjeteroi te paren, dhe ajo qe vjeterohet edhe plaket eshte afer prishjes.."

Vete Jezusi foli per dy "kaceket" e veres se vjeter dhe te re, qe ne thelb simbolizojne dy beslidhjet. Jezui tha: mos e hithni veren e re ne kaceket e vjeter se cahet, qe do te thote: Mos e perzje beslidhjen e Re me ate te vjeter. Tani ti thua se, ne orthodhoksit ndjekim traditen judaike. OK kjo eshte cfar beni ju, dhe zdo te thote azgje, por qe ne fakt eshte kunder mesimit biblik.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  ALBO THOTE:

 "  Postuar më parë nga Albo  

Peshkopi e prifti jane sherbetoret e Krishtit ne Kishe, jane pasardhesit e atyre apostujve per te cilet ti lexon ne Dhiaten e Re. 
Albo.

  Pergjigja ime:

 " Te gjithe ata qe jane trupi i kishes, jane sherbetore te Perendsie. Peshkopi apo prifti jane drejtues nen Hir dhe bese te Krishtit.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Tani Albo komenton  pergjigjet e mia, le ti shohim ato.

 Deshmuesi thote:

 "  Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi  
Gjon:2:3-4.

" Duke qene se mbaroi vera,Nena e Jezusit i tha: Nunk ka me vere. Dhe Jezusi i tha: Cke me mua o GRUA?.."

Ketu eshte fillimi i sherbeses se Jezusit, dhe mrekullia e pare.. Te pershendes.


 Albo komenton:

 " Jisu Krishti e beri kete mrekulli te pare me kerkese te Nenes se Tij, para se "ora e tij te kish ardhur". Pra Krishti beri nje mrekulli para se te fillonte misionin e Tij ne moshen 30 vjecare, fale kerkeses se Nenes se Tij. Te njejten gje bejme edhe ne orthodhokset: I pergjerohemi Nenes se Tereshenjte qe te degjoje lutjet tona, e ti lutet Birit te Tij per faljen e mekateve tona.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Deshmuesi thote:

 "  ASkush nuk nenvlefteson rolin e Maries, pikerisht ne shpallim drejt ate qe Maria kurre nuk do ta pranonte: dmth, hyjnizimin dhe idhulatrine tuaj. Pali para nje momenti te tille, shqeu rrobat, pasi deshin ta adhuronin. Dhe Pali ju tha: Mos e beni kete se dhe une jam njeri ashtu si ju.. Po keshtu edhe Pjetri i tha Kormnelit, i cili desh ta adhuronte..


 Albo komenton:

 "  Do te pyesja a njeh apo a ke lexuar per ndonje shenjtor ne Kishen ku ti shkon, por nuk besoj se ti beson ne shenjtore. Ti ne fakt, as nuk e di se cfare do te thote "shenjtor". Pasi ne ato mendjet tuaja, ju te gjithe jeni shenjtore. Me ju kam parasysh besimtaret protestante. Ju jeni Kisha. Ju jeni shenjtoret. Ju jeni apostujt. Bota vertitet rreth jush. Tani qe te mos ngelesh injorant, e te mesosh dy gjera me shume qe nuk i di:

Orthodhokset nuk "adhurojne" Theotokos, por e nderojne ate me shume se gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes. Adhurimin orthodhokset ia rezervojne vetem Perendise Triun: Atit, Birit e Shpirtit te Shenjte. Lavdia qe Perendia i rezervoi Shen Marise se Tereshenjte pas fjetjes se saj, eshte Lavdi Perendie. Ne orthodhokset besojme se Perendia e lartesoi Shen Marine ne trup ne Kupen e Qiejve dhe e kurorezoi Ate si Mbretereshen e Kupes se Qiellit. Asnje engjell e asnje shenjtor ne qiej nuk gezon lavdine e Shen Marise, dhe kjo ishte dhurata hyjnore e Perendise per te.

Tani problemi yt, sic te thashe edhe me lart, nuk eshte se ne orthodhokset "hyjnizojme" Shen Marine. Problemi yt eshte injoranca jote, pasi LIBRI nuk shkruan per keto gjera apo jo? Dhe ashtu sic bejne edhe muslimanet me Kuranin: "nese nuk eshte shkruajtur ne Dhiaten e Re/Kuran, une nuk e besoj". Shen Joani ne Ungjillin e Tij, ne fund shkruan: "...nese te gjitha mesimet e Krishtit do te hidheshin ne leter, gjithe bota do te ishte mbuluar me libra." Qe duhet te te mesoje ty se jo cdo gje qe Krishti na mesoi eshte ne Bibel.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Deshmuesi thote:

 " Nje gje tjeter ku ju gaboni shume rende, eshte fakti se, ju mendoni se ardhja e Krishtit, e cila ishte PARATHENE nga Perendia dhe Goja PROFETIKE mijera vjet para, varej ne doren e Maries, nese do te donte ajo apo jo.... A e kuptoni se cfar jeni duke folur?? Ti nuk nuk e kupton dhe ske si ta dish se, ate qe VENDOS Perendia , askush nuk mund ta zhbeje.. Mendja, eshte e llogjikshme qe mund ta mendoje nje mundesi te tille, por kurresesi mendja e besimtarit kristian.Pasi Ai e njeh Perendine dhe e di se gjithshka qe Perendia thote, eshte Ligj i pakthyeshem. Perendia i njeh vullentet njerzore perpara se ato te vijne ne ekzistence.. Maria ishte nen Hir, kur te kuptosh kete fakt do te bindesh dhe do te njohesh Marien, Nene e Jezusit.


 Albo komenton:

 " Ne fakt, keto qe ti beson jane bllasfemi ne besimin e krishtere. Ti nuk e kupton, por ajo qe je duke thene eshte qe Perendia i imponoi Maries Vullnetin e Tij. Theologjia orthodhokse na meson se vete akti i dergimit te Kryengjellit te Perendise, Shen Gabrielit per ti shpallur Maries planin e Perendise, ishte ne vetvete akt i respektimit te vullnetit te lire te Maries. Perendia nuk kish perse dergonte Kryenegjellin e Vete tek Maria nese Ai do t'i imponohej vullnetit te krijeses se Tij. Ne fakt, Perendia asnjehere nuk i imponon Vullnetin e Tij as nje njeriu te vetem, pasi po ta bente kete gje, Ai do te rrezonte Fjalen e Tij, qe kur krijoi njeriun, i dha atij vullnet te lire, si nje krijese dashurie.

Prandaj fjalet qe dolen nga goja e Maries se vogel ne moshe kur u perball me Shen Gabrielin, "... le te behet ne mua vullneti i Perendise.", duhet te kumbojne ne veshet e tu e ne veshet e cdo te krishteri ne cdo epoke. Perendia e derdh Hirin e Tij lume mbi kryet tona, VETEM ATEHERE kur ne zgjedhim qe t'ia nenshtrojme vullnetin tone Vullnetit te Perendise. Vetem kur ne i drejtohemi Perendise ne te njejten menyre si iu pergjigj Maria e vogel.

Kjo eshte arsyeja perse per ne orthodhokset, Shen Maria eshte "proto-krishteri", nese mund ta quaj si te tille. Ajo eshte shembulli me i mire per nje besimtar te krishtere, qe te degjoje ungjillin, ta pranoje ate, e ta mbaje kryqin e vete qe i ka caktuar Perendia mbi supe, deri ne diten e fundit te tij mbi toke. Ky eshte shembulli qe Shen Maria na dha ne te krishtereve orthodhokse ne breza, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe ne artin kishtar orthodhoks, ajo ze rol paresor, kjo eshte arsyeja perse te gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj e quajne ate Nene te Tereshenjte.
Nena e Krishtit eshte nena e te krishterit orthodhoks.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Deshmuesi thote:

 "  Tani e kutpon sa shume ndryshojme te dy, ne lidhje me Biblen dhe Fjalen e Perendise? 
Ti me siper pohon dhe thua se, bibla duhet te rije ne altar te kishes orthodhokse. 
Bibla duhet te lexohet vetem nga peshkopi. 
Bibla behet shkrim i shenjte, vetem kur peshkopi e mer ne dore dhe e lexon.
Interpretimin e bibles e ka vetem peshkopi.
Ne lidhje me kete fakt, ja cfar thote Jakovi:

 " " ...pranoni me butesi, FJALEN e MBJELLE ne ju, e cial mund te SHPETOJE shpritrat tuaja.." 

 "  " Nese dikujt i mungon URTESIA, le te KERKOJE nga Perendia, qe u jep te gjitheve pa kursim...."



 Albo komenton:

 " Une shqip po te shkruaj por ti as shqip nuk kupton. Une nuk thashe qe Bibla duhet mbajtur e mbyllur me kyc ne cdo Kishe orthodhokse e askush pervec peshkopit nuk duhet ta lexoje ate. Ajo qe une thashe eshte qe per nje te krishtere orthodhokse, Shkrimi i Shenjte eshte pjese e Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes, dhe autoritetin e vetem per te interpretuar ate qe ti lexon ne Bibel, e ka Kisha e askush tjeter. Ti mund ta marresh e lexosh Biblen sa te duash ne qetesine e dhomes tende, por atje ku lexon e nuk kupton, nuk duhet te dalesh me interepretimet e mendjes tende, pasi ai nuk eshte mesazhi universal, ai eshte mesazhi yt personal. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse ka nje Kishe Orthodhokse e mijera kisheza protestante ku nga cdo koke qe lexon Bibel del nje ze.

Kjo eshte edhe arsyeja perse Perendia, qe nga tradita e vjeter judaike, edhe ne traditen e re te Krishtere, nuk u hodhi njerezve nje liber nga qielli, por zgjodhi 12 apostuj, detyra e te cileve ishte t'iu interepretonin e mesonin popujve e brezave te njejtin ungjill qe u mesoi Vete Krishti atyre. Pra kur lexon Pavlin qe i drejtohet kishave te ndryshme dhe i korrigjon, ky eshte shembulli i nje peshkopi te Kishes se hershme. Te njejten detyre qe bente Pavli e Pjetri 2000 vjet me pare, e kane bere peshkopet e hirotonisur prej tyre per 2000 vjet.

Eshte detyra e peshkopeve qe te ruajne e trashegojne te pacenuar besimin e krishtere orthodhoks. Dhe kete detyre nuk ua caktuam ne besimtaret e thjeshte orthodhokse, kete detyre ua ka caktuar Perendia e vete Krishti. Prandaj Krishti i thirri peshkataret e Galilese qe t'i shkonin Atij nga pas. Misioni i tyre nuk ishte thjeshte predikimi i Ungjillit, misioni i tyre ishte mbrojtja e ketij Ungjilli nga bllasfemite e herezite e shumta qe linden qe ne fillimet e Krishterimit e ne shekujt ne vazhdim. Sa here qe keto herezi lindnin ne trupin e Kishes, sa here dikush si ty dilte e thosh qe une kam te drejte ta interpretoj Shkrimin e Shenjte keshtu si them une e jo si thoni ju, Kisha si e tere mblidhej e adresonte kete problem ne Keshillat e vete Ekumenike, ku te gjithe peshkopet e Perandorise mblidheshin per te deshmuar ate qe besonin e adhuronin ne kishen e tyre lokale.

Ajo qe te pjell mendja tende sa here qe lexon Biblen, nuk jane mesazhe hyjnore, jane genjeshtra te qoftelargut qe te fryn ne vesh dhe te mbush me frymen e tij, frymen e krenarise. Kurse i krishteri orthodhoks, kur lexon Biblen nuk ia lejon vetes qe te dali me interpretimet e veta, por sa here qe nuk kupton, ose lexon komentet e shenjtoreve te Kishes ne shekuj per ate varg, ose shkon e pyet priftin ne Kishe apo nje besimtar tjeter me te urte se vetja. Kjo e ka emrin perulesi, dhe kjo eshte fryma e Perendise.

Eshte njesoj sikur femijet te hiqeshin si te ditur sapo lindnin, e ti merrnin te gjitha vendimet vete e ta jetonin jeten e tyre sic u vinte per mbare. Por jo, Perendia u ka dhene atyre femijeve nje nene e baba qe kujdesen per ta tere jeten e tyre, dhe u japin pergjigje gjithe pyetjeve te tyre. E njejta gje edhe me besimin e krishtere: Perendia na ka dhene Kishen e Shenjte Orthodhokse, ne menyre qe ne te mos biem pre e mashtrimeve te qoftelargut apo krenarise sone te mbrapshte, por te marrim te plote e te pacenuar ate Ungjill qe kane degjuar apostujt e Krishtit nga goja e Vete Krishtit.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Deshmuesi thote:

 "  Vete Jezusi foli per dy "kaceket" e veres se vjeter dhe te re, qe ne thelb simbolizojne dy beslidhjet. Jezui tha: mos e hithni veren e re ne kaceket e vjeter se cahet, qe do te thote: Mos e perzje beslidhjen e Re me ate te vjeter. Tani ti thua se, ne orthodhoksit ndjekim traditen judaike. OK kjo eshte cfar beni ju, dhe zdo te thote azgje, por qe ne fakt eshte kunder mesimit biblik.



 Albo komenton:

 " Beselidhja e Re permbush Beselidhjen e Vjeter. Ardhja e Krishtit permbushi profecite e Dhiates se Vjeter mbi Shpetimtarin e shumepritur te popullit te Izraelit. Dhe te gjithe apostujt e Krishtit, e vete Krishti, asnjehere nuk e hodhen poshte traditen judaike. Tradita e krishtere orthodhokse eshte ndertuar mbi traditen e vjeter judaike ne shume aspekte, por dallimi i madh, ajo qe e ndan judaizmin nga orthodhoksia eshte Krishti: ne besojme se Ai eshte Mesiah, dhe ata nuk e besojne kete gje. 

Albo
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## loneeagle

Deshmuesi, s'ma mban te lexoj temen, por kam nje pyetje. Pse nuk zgjedh to ignore Albo and move on. Kujt i behet vone se cfare ka ai ne mendje. Kurse energjine tende edhe mos i kushto rendesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Tani po sjell komentin tim mbi pergjigjet e Albos. 

 Albo thote:

 "  Postuar më parë nga Albo
Jisu Krishti e beri kete mrekulli te pare me kerkese te Nenes se Tij, para se "ora e tij te kish ardhur". Pra Krishti beri nje mrekulli para se te fillonte misionin e Tij ne moshen 30 vjecare, fale kerkeses se Nenes se Tij. Te njejten gje bejme edhe ne orthodhokset: I pergjerohemi Nenes se Tereshenjte qe te degjoje lutjet tona, e ti lutet Birit te Tij per faljen e mekateve tona.
Albo


 Deshmuesi komenton:

 Albo ji korrekt ne ato qe thua.   Ja si thua ne shkrimin me siper:

"Krishti e quan Nenen e Tij, Virgjereshen e Tereshenjte, grua, vetem kur erdhi ora e pesimit, ora e vuajtjeve dhe kryqezimit te Tij."

Une te solla kete varg, per te te deshmuar se je plotesisht GABiM. Jezusi e Quan Grua Marien nenen e Tij, qysh ne fillim te sherbeses se Tij, dhe sherbesa e Jezusit, fillon qysh me pagezimin e tij.. Por Ti nuk je ne gjendje te dish se perse Jezusi e quan Maren GRUA, dhe e keqperdor nga mosdia duke na akuzuar ne, sepse simbas teje, ne nuk kemi respekt per Nenen e Jezusit ..Metode dinake, por e hidhur..

 Sa per sqarimet qe ben permes vargut me siepr, jane problemi yt dhe i religjionit tend. Une skam asnje te drejte tju gjykoj si dhe perse...
Por nuk e kutpoj se ku gjendet nje mesim i tille, qe midis Jezusit dhe besimtarit, ka nje ndermejtes???? Mesim qe bie ndesh me te gjithe mesimin e Jezusit. Eshte e kote te flas ne kete pike, pasi ju nuk kini aspak njohurine e zbuleses ne mesazhin biblik. Ti nuk e ke idene me te vogel se cfar eshte Kisha per Krishtin. Zoti eshte xheloz..

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Albo thote: 

 " Postuar më parë nga Albo  
  Do te pyesja a njeh apo a ke lexuar per ndonje shenjtor ne Kishen ku ti shkon, por nuk besoj se ti beson ne shenjtore. Ti ne fakt, as nuk e di se cfare do te thote "shenjtor". Pasi ne ato mendjet tuaja, ju te gjithe jeni shenjtore. Me ju kam parasysh besimtaret protestante. Ju jeni Kisha. Ju jeni shenjtoret. Ju jeni apostujt. Bota vertitet rreth jush. Tani qe te mos ngelesh injorant, e te mesosh dy gjera me shume qe nuk i di:
Albo

 Komenti im:

  "  Edhe pse perdor nje gjuhe idhnake dhe fyese, tipike e juaja, perseri perpiqem te jem i frutshem dhe te respektoj faqen ku shkruaj, dhe natyrisht edhe juve, sepse nuk nisem nga pozita apo menyra jote. Sa i perket shejntoreve. Mund te te them se, ato qe ti beson dhe deshiron, skane te bejen azgje me mua dhe beismin tim ne Krisht. Por le te flase Pali me mesazhin qe ai i dergon kishes ne korinth. 

1Korinth. 1.3. 

" Kishes se Perendsie qe eshte ne Korinth, te SHENJTERUARVE ne Krishtin Jezusi, te THIRRUR SHENJTORE....."

Tani ke te besojme, ty Albo apo apostullin Palin???
Pali keshtu vepron ne te gjitha letrat. Por ti asqe ke idene se ceshte bibla, keshtu mendo si te duash..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Albo thote:

 " Postuar më parë nga Albo  
[b]

Tani problemi yt, sic te thashe edhe me lart, nuk eshte se ne orthodhokset "hyjnizojme" Shen Marine. Problemi yt eshte injoranca jote, pasi LIBRI nuk shkruan per keto gjera apo jo? Dhe ashtu sic bejne edhe muslimanet me Kuranin: "nese nuk eshte shkruajtur ne Dhiaten e Re/Kuran, une nuk e besoj". Shen Joani ne Ungjillin e Tij, ne fund shkruan: "...nese te gjitha mesimet e Krishtit do te hidheshin ne leter, gjithe bota do te ishte mbuluar me libra." Qe duhet te te mesoje ty se jo cdo gje qe Krishti na mesoi eshte ne Bibel.
Albo


 komenti im:

 "  Ai qe ti me qesendi e quan "liber", i ka te gjitha thesaret, por je ti ai qe nuk mund te zbulosh azgje, sepse je i verber.. Po keshtu kopjoi mire vargjet qe sjell nga bibla, se Gjoni foli jo per mesimet e Krishtit, por per BEMAT e Tij... 

" Jane dhe shume gjera te tjera qe BERI Jezusi..te cilat po te shkruheshin nje nga nje, nuk do te mjaftonte mbare bota...."

Jo per gje por, duhet te jemi te sakte kur citojme fjalet e Bibles, se nuk jane citate si ato qe ti di..
Sa per te tjerat qe shkruan e thua, kane te bejen me ju dhe nuk kam te drejte ti gjykoj.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Albo thote:

 "  Postuar më parë nga Albo  
Krishti na mesoi eshte ne Bibel.
  Ne fakt, keto qe ti beson jane bllasfemi ne besimin e krishtere. Ti nuk e kupton, por ajo qe je duke thene eshte qe Perendia i imponoi Maries Vullnetin e Tij. Theologjia orthodhokse na meson se vete akti i dergimit te Kryengjellit te Perendise, Shen Gabrielit per ti shpallur Maries planin e Perendise, ishte ne vetvete akt i respektimit te vullnetit te lire te Maries. Perendia nuk kish perse dergonte Kryenegjellin e Vete tek Maria nese Ai do t'i imponohej vullnetit te krijeses se Tij. Ne fakt, Perendia asnjehere nuk i imponon Vullnetin e Tij as nje njeriu te vetem, pasi po ta bente kete gje, Ai do te rrezonte Fjalen e Tij, qe kur krijoi njeriun, i dha atij vullnet te lire, si nje krijese dashurie.


 Komenti im:

 " Po si nuk mund te kuptosh edhe kaq gje te thjeshte??? Ti ALbo ke nje te keqe shume te madhe, sepse, ose nuk kupton, ose ja keput si te duash.. Une te kam sjelle fjalet e Palit, i cili thote se, Perendia na perzgjodhi, perpara se te ngrihej bota. Tani ti nuk mund te jesh kaq i.... ... sa te anashkalosh keto fjale te aspostullit Pal, dhe te me thuash se blasfemoj.. 
Perendia nuk i imponon askujt asgje, sepse Ai e njeh gjithsecilin, perpara se njeriu vije ne ekzistence.. Pikerisht kete na zbulon apostulli Pal.. Perendia e njihte Palin dhe e kishte perzgjedhur ate, por Pali nuk e dinte aspak kete, perkundrazi ai ishte nje vrases i kishes se Krishtit. Kur Pali u verbua nga syte, per shkak te drites se forte ne rrugen e damaskut, ku Jezusi ju zbulua, Perendia dergoi Ananine qe te shkonte dhe te lutej per Palin, dhe Anania i tha: Zot po ai eshte nje vrases i kishes? Zoti i tha: ai eshte "ENA" qe une kam prezgjedhur, per te mbajtur emrin tim para kombeve.
  Shiko pra, Pali asqe kishte idene e asaj qe Perendia kishte pregatitur per ate. Mos valle ty Albo kjo te duket imponim????? 
Perendia kishte perzgjedhur gjithshka per planin e Tij, perpara se te ngrihej bota, per menyren e Shpetimit te njeriut. Vertet Perendia respekton vullnetin e lire te njeriut, dhe nuk ja imponon atij. Por Ai parapergatit te TiJTE per planin e Tij, dhe te tijte e njohin dhe e pranojne cdo vullnet te Tij. Maria beri vullnetin e Perendise, sepse per kete edhe ishte thirrur.. Perendia di dhe njeh gjithshka, asgje nuk eshte fshehur para syve te Tij. Te mendosh se nuk do te kishte as Krisht dhe as ungjill, sepse gjithshka varej nese donte apo nuk donte Maria, kjo eshte super blasfemi. Ti duke mosnjohur Perendine, e pandeh ate si njeriun....Ti duhet te pranosh Krishtin dhe te besosh ne te, qe te njohesh Perendine e Vertete. Perendia nuk i imponon vullnetin e Tij askujt, por Ai perzgjedh vetem ata, te cilet e kane PRANUAR vullnetin e Tij, perpara se ata te vijne ne ekzitence. Prandaj Pali thote: Perendia na parenjohu perpara se te ngrihej bota.   

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Albo thote: 

 "  Postuar më parë nga Albo  

Une shqip po te shkruaj por ti as shqip nuk kupton. Une nuk thashe qe Bibla duhet mbajtur e mbyllur me kyc ne cdo Kishe orthodhokse e askush pervec peshkopit nuk duhet ta lexoje ate. Ajo qe une thashe eshte qe per nje te krishtere orthodhokse, Shkrimi i Shenjte eshte pjese e Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes, dhe autoritetin e vetem per te interpretuar ate qe ti lexon ne Bibel, e ka Kisha e askush tjeter. Ti mund ta marresh e lexosh Biblen sa te duash ne qetesine e dhomes tende, por atje ku lexon e nuk kupton, nuk duhet te dalesh me interepretimet e mendjes tende, pasi ai nuk eshte mesazhi universal, ai eshte mesazhi yt personal. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse ka nje Kishe Orthodhokse e mijera kisheza protestante ku nga cdo koke qe lexon Bibel del nje ze.
Albo



 Komenti im:

 "  Qe di shqip te siguroj plotesisht qe di, sepse jam shqiptar. Vetem ne nje gje gabon, dhe kjo vjen ngaqe ti nuk njeh Perendine. Ti nuk e di se Perendia flet ne cdo besimtar kristian. Ti nuk e di se shkrimi i eshte dhene kishes per mesim, arsimim e edukim me drejtesi. Ti nuk e di se eshte Perendia Ai qe jep zbulesen dhe jo koka njerzore. Pra gjykimi yt jo i sakte, vjen si reziltat se ti nuk e perjeton dot zbulesn e Krishtit. Kur Pjetri shkoi ne shtepine e Kornelit dhe u lut per ta, pa se Fryma e Shenjte ra edhe mbi ta. Dhe tha,tani po shoh se Perendia nuk mban ane. Kjo do te thote se, eshte i Njejti Fryme qe foli tek Pjetri e Pali, i cili flet tek te gjithe ata qe kane dhe besojne Krisht. Ti ke kete gjykim per kishen e Krishtit, pasi veshtrimi yt eshte njerzor dhe religjionoz. Mos haro se kete benin dhe farisejnte me Krishtin. Pasi dhe ata mendonin se po benin punen e Perendise, ja mu tamam si ty..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## deshmuesi

Tani po sjell komentin e Albos, ndaj pergjigjeve te mia.


  Deshmues, kur the se Jisu iu drejtua nenes me fjalen "grua", une nuk kisha parasysh dasmen e Kanes por momentin e Krishtit ne kryq:

Ungjilli sipas Joanit 19:25-30


Edhe pranë kryqit të Jisuit ishin duke ndenjur e ëma dhe e motra e së ëmës së tij, Maria, gruaja e Klopait, dhe Maria Magdalena.
Jisui pra kur pa të ëmën dhe nxënësin që donte duke ndenjur pranë, i thotë së ëmës: Grua, ja yt bir.
Pastaj i thotë nxënësit: Ja jot ëmë. Edhe nxënësi që atëherë e mori në shtëpinë e tij.
Pas kësaj Jisui, duke ditur se tani mbaruan të gjitha, që të përmbushet shkrimi, thotë: Kam etje.
Edhe ishte atje një enë plot me uthull; dhe ata mbushën një sfungjer me uthull, dhe e vunë mbi një hisop, e ia prunë në gojë.
Jisui pra kur mori uthullën, tha: Mbaroi, dhe uli kryet e dha shpirtin.


Pra Krishti u kujdes per Nenen e Tij edhe sa ishte ne kryq, e jo me kur u ngjit ne lavdine qe i takon ne qiell pas ngjalljes nga varri. Dishepulli i dashur per te cilin flet ungjilli eshte vete Shen Joani, ai njihet si "dishepulli i dashur" i Krishtit. Dhe sic te thashe me lart, ishte i vetmi apostull nga te 12 qe nuk njohu vdekje prej martiri, por nje vdekje ne paqe e natyrale. Ungjilli i tij ne Dhiaten e Re eshte ungjilli me i pasur me theologji te krishtere.

  Deshmuesi thote:
Por nuk e kuptoj se ku gjendet nje mesim i tille, qe midis Jezusit dhe besimtarit, ka nje ndermejtes????

 Albo komenton:

Cfare kujton se je duke bere ti sot, kur lexon kater ungjijte apo letrat e Pavlit ne Dhiaten e Re? A nuk je duke ndermjetesuar me Krishtin nepermjet deshmise se apostujve te Tij? Dhe kush me mire se vete Nena e Tij, Virgjeresha e Kulluar Mari, e njihte Krishtin ne kete bote?

Kush me mire te njeh ty se sa nena qe te beri koken dhe te rriti qe femije?

Por problemi yt nuk ka te beje me "ndermjetimin". Problemi yt eshte se ju protestanteve ju pelqen qe ti beni gjerat vete, ashtu sic iu thote radakja juaj. Kujt i duhet Kisha kur ne jemi vete Kisha? Kujt i duhen apostujt e shenjtoret qe na korrigjojne e mesojne per besimin ne shekuj, kur une mund ta lexoj Biblen vete e dal me perfundimet e radakes time? Kujt i hyn ne pune Nena e Krishtit per te ndermjetuar per ne, kur ne protestantet e njohim Krishtin me mire se vete Nena e Tij e Tereshenjte?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Deshmuesi thote:
Sa i perket shejntoreve. Mund te te them se, ato qe ti beson dhe deshiron, skane te bejen azgje me mua dhe beismin tim ne Krisht. Por le te flase Pali me mesazhin qe ai i dergon kishes ne korinth.

 " 1Korinth. 1.3. 

" Kishes se Perendsie qe eshte ne Korinth, te SHENJTERUARVE ne Krishtin Jezusi, te THIRRUR SHENJTORE....."
Tani ke te besojme, ty Albo apo apostullin Palin???



 Albo Komenton.

  Shenjteria eshte dhurate e Shpirtit te Shenjte, dhe nje kishe pa shenjtore eshte nje kishe e vdekur, nje kishe ne te cilen Shpirti i Shenjte nuk gjen strehe pasi nuk eshte kisha e Vertete e Krishtit. Dhe qe ta kuptosh arsyen e vertete pasi nuk nderoni asnje shenjtor, nuk ka te beje me "idhujtarine", ka te beje me faktin se qoftelargu ju ka fryre te njejten fryme qe gjarpri i fryu Eves e Adamit, frymen e krenarise: po hengre nga Pema e Diturise, do te beheni zot! Kurse ju protestanteve u thote: po nuk nderuat shenjtoret ju mund te shpallni vetveten shenjtor! Kjo eshte arsyeja qe protestantet "veteshenjterohen" dhe "veteshpetojne" pa ndihmen e askujt, vetem "me lutjet e tyre" dhe me "Krishtin ne zemer".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Deshmuesi thote:

Une te kam sjelle fjalet e Palit, i cili thote se, Perendia na perzgjodhi, perpara se te ngrihej bota. Tani ti nuk mund te jesh kaq i.... ... sa te anashkalosh keto fjale te aspostullit Pal, dhe te me thuash se blasfemoj..

  Efes:1: 3.

 " I bekuar qofte Perendia, Ati i Zotit tone Jezus Krisht, qe na bekoi me cdo bekim frymor, ne vendet qiellore, ne Krishtin. Sikurse na ZGJODHI  ne te( Krishtin), perpara se te themlohej bota, qe te jemi te SHENJTE dhe te paperlyer  perpara tij  ne dashuri...

 Albo komenton:

Ku e ke lexuar apo kuptuar ne kete menyre kete varg te Pavlit? Per cilin varg e ke fjalen?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Deshmuesi thote:

 " Perendia nuk i imponon askujt asgje, sepse Ai e njeh gjithsecilin, perpara se njeriu vije ne ekzistence.. Pikerisht kete na zbulon apostulli Pal.. Perendia e njihte Palin dhe e kishte perzgjedhur ate, por Pali nuk e dinte aspak kete, perkundrazi ai ishte nje vrases i kishes se Krishtit. Kur Pali u qerrua nga syte, per shkak te drites se forte ne rrugen e damaskut, ku Jezusi ju zbulua, Perendia dergoi Ananine qe te shkonte dhe te lutej per Palin, dhe Anania i tha: Zot po ai eshte nje vrases i kishes? Zoti i tha: ai eshte "ENA" qe une kam prezgjedhur, per te mbajtur ermin tim para kombeve. Pali asqe kishte idene e asaj qe Perendia kishte pregatitur per ate. Mos valle ty Albo kjo te duket imponim?????


Albo komenton:

Pra ne mendjen tende, mesazhi qe ti merr nga deshmia e Pavlit eshte se "ai ishte parazgjedhur nga Perendia para gjithe koherave", qe ne mendjen tende interpretohet qe Pavli nuk kish mundesi qe te dilte kunder Vullnetit te Perendise, pasi Perendia e kish kthyer Pavlin ne nje robot ku ai bente ate qe donte Perendia. Apo jo? Kete deshe te thuash me lart, dhe te njejten llogjike perdor edhe per Nenen e Tereshenjte apo jo?

Pavli vertet i ka rrefyer keto gjera per jeten e tij, dhe une nuk u heq atyre asnje presje. Por mesazhi qe ti ke marre nga mendja tende pasi i ke lexuar eshte krejt tjeter nga ai i verteti, e nga ai qe vete Pavli desh te percillte. Pavli u ndricua e tjetersua vetem pasi iu shfaq Krishti rruges per ne Damask. Ai humbi driten e syve nga drita e pakrijuar e lavdise qe rrezatonte Krishti. Krishti nuk i dha urdhra Pavlit, Krishti i dha mundesi Pavlit qe te besonte ne Te pasi ta shihte Ate. Dhe cfare i tha Krishti ne fund? Nese shkon ne Damask, shko tek Anania dhe ai do te pagezoje, vetem atehere do te fitosh perseri driten e syve. Ishte Pavli ai qe me vullnetin e tij te lire, zgjodhi qe te ndjeke keshillen e Krishtit e te besoje ne Te. Ashtu si ne rastin e Kryengjellit Gabriel me Shen Marine dhe ne rastin e Pavlit, Perendia respektoi vullnetin e lire te krijesave te tij.

Po ta perseris per here te fundit dhe me qarte se kaq nuk di: Vullnet i Lire do te thote qe te besh nje pyetje nje njeriu dhe te pranosh cdo pergjigje qe ai jep, qofte kjo pergjigje pozitive apo negative nga kendveshtrimi i atij qe e shtron pyetjen. Perendia pyeti Marien nese pranonte te bente pjese e planit te Perendise, ashtu sic pyeti Pavlin qe te zgjidhte te behej apostulli i Krishtit. Si Maria dhe Pavlin, gezonin plotesisht lirine qe te refuzonin kerkesen e Perendise pasi te dy ishin njerez me Vullnet te Lire.

Si Shen Maria, si Pavli, u ndricuan me dijen hyjnore te Perendise vetem pasi me vullnetin e tyre te lire, ata zgjodhen te beheshin pjese e planit te Perendise per ta. Kjo eshte menyra se si ata hoqen dore nga vullneti i tyre njerezor, dhe perqafuan Vullnetin e Perendise. Jetonin per te bere realitet ate qe Perendia kish pergatitur per ta. Dhe ky eshte thelbi i asaj qe Pavli te deshmon me lart.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Deshmuesi thote:

Qe di shqip te siguroj plotesisht qe di, sepse jam shqiptar. Vetem ne nje gje gabon, dhe kjo vjen ngaqe ti nuk njeh Perendine. Ti nuk e di se Perendia flet ne cdo besimtar kristian. Ti nuk e di se shkrimi i eshte dhene kishes per mesim, arsimim e edukim me drejtesi. Ti nuk e di se eshte Perendia Ai qe jep zbulesen dhe jo koka njerzore. Pra gjykimi yt jo i sakte, vjen si reziltat se ti nuk e perjeton dot zbulesn e Krishtit. Kur Pjetri shkoi ne shtepine e Kornelit dhe u lut per ta, pa se Fryma e Shenjte ra edhe mbi ta. Dhe tha,tani po shoh se Perendia nuk mban ane. Kjo do te thote se, eshte i Njejti Fryme qe foli tek Pjetri e Pali, i cili flet tek te gjithe ata qe kane dhe besojne Krisht. Ti ke kete gjykim per kishen e Krishtit, pasi veshtrimi yt eshte njerzor dhe religjionoz. Mos haro se kete benin dhe farisejnte me Krishtin. Pasi dhe ata mendonin se po benin punen e Perendise, ja mu tamam si ty..

 Albo komenton:

Per cilen "kishe" e ke fjalen me lart? Dallimi mes meje e teje eshte se Kisha per mua eshte e gjalle e reale, e ka emrin Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, qe njerezit e njohin si "Kishe Orthodhokse". Kurse per ty e te gjithe ata protestantet e botes: "besimtaret jane kisha", qe do te thote me fjale te tjera, qe kisha eshte dicka imagjinare, per te cilen lexojme ne libra shkruajtur shekuj me pare, por kjo kishe nuk ekziston me.

Lexo ato artikujt qe te dhashe me lart qe te fillosh te njohesh besimin e vertete dhe te plote te krishtere, qe eshte besimi orthodhoks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## deshmuesi

Kjo eshte pergjigja ime drejtuar Albos ne lidhje me komentet e tij:

 Albo te gjithe dikutimin qe bera me ty, nuk u perpoqa per asnje cast te te mbush mendjen ty. Ti ke nje rrenje shume te hidhur ne zemer, qe me ngjan me ata te farisenjve. ky eshte produkti i fanatizmit religjionoz ne te cilin te siguroj se je themelosur.. Sinqerisht po te them se, te mungon nje gje: shko ne dhomen tende dhe ul gjunjet, dhe pusho se gjykuari sherbetorin e tjetrit. Lutju Zotit te te fale, per gjith ate helm qe hedh ndaj atyre qe nuk jane nen religjionin tend. Por po te them dicka: Ti pretendon se orthodhoksia eshte krishterimi i vdertete. une pyes: ku e verteton ti? Natyrisht qe ti do te sjellesh argumentin religjion. Por une te them se, cilat jane frytet e orthodhoksise? Le te shohim fjala vjen Greqine, shtet i cili 99% deklaron dhe eshte orthodhoks plotesisht simbas te gjitha regullave fetare te kishes suaj. Keshtu simbas fjaleve te tua i bije qe te kemi nje popull te vertet te kishes orthodhokse. Hidhi nje sy greqise dhe eja me trego, mbase ti do te thuash: eshte fajtor shteti. Jo. Shteti eshte i zgjedhur nga vullneti i popullit. Greqia doli vendi ku te gjithe pa perjashtim fshihnin takst, ku emigranti trajtohej skllav, ku per racizem mban vendin e pare. Per ginjeshtare, zene vendin e pare. Per mos thene te tjera xhevaire me ata drejtuesit fetaret te tu, apo naziskinet raciste. Lexo shtypin dhe do te maresh shume informacion. Por po te duash mar dhe Rusine, sepse edhe ajo eshte 99% orthodhokse. Lexo dhe mer informacion se si Rusia bashke me Kinen bejne cudirat me vetot e tyre.. ti solla keto shembuj per te te treguar se religjioni eshte nje prange, pavaresisht se eshte prange prej floriri. pune e ben njesoj. 



 Po citoj fjalet e tua Albo,  ku ti me pyet me ironi: 
  Per cilen "kishe" e ke fjalen me lart? Dallimi mes meje e teje eshte se Kisha per mua eshte e gjalle e reale, e ka emrin Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, qe njerezit e njohin si "Kishe Orthodhokse". Kurse per ty e te gjithe ata protestantet e botes: "besimtaret jane kisha", qe do te thote me fjale te tjera, qe kisha eshte dicka imagjinare, per te cilen lexojme ne libra shkruajtur shekuj me pare, por kjo kishe nuk ekziston me".
 Tani digjome me vemendje Albo:
Te siguroj se dhe per mua kisha reale eshte Kisha e Krishtit, i cili e fitoi ate ne kryq. Eshte Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike.. Kisha jane BESIMTARET, dhe jo muret apo ndertesat e zbukuruara..  dhe ne besimtaret perfshihen te gjithe ata qe jeten e tyre kane dhen ne dore te Krishtit, qe nga i pari dhe deri tek i fundit. Kete nuk e them une, kete e thote vete Jezusi. Ja po te lexoj fjalet e Jezusit, kur njehere nena dhe vellezerit e Tij, vajten qe ta kerkonin, Por Jezusi pasi shtriu doren e tij drejt nxensve te tij tha: " Ja nena ime dhe vellezerit e mij." Kjo Albo, eshte FAMILJa e JEzusit qe quhet KISHA e Perendise.

Ti gabon ne nje gje, qe ne fakt tregon qarte paftesine  dhe mosnjohjen tende ne besimin e krishtere. Ti flet per protestantet, me gjuhen e atyre qe te perdorin.. Kisha e Krishtit eshte REALE dhe jo imagjinare. Ne kishen e Perendise, Zoti eshte vete Krishti. Kisha e Krishtit po permbush vullnetin e Krishtit. E gjithe bota eshte e mbushur nga te krishteret misionare, te cilet shperndajne ungjillin e Krishtit ne cdo cep te botes. Pikerisht ate ungjill, qe dhespoti orhtodhoks grek ne Korce, vrau e preu per te mos e lejuar ungjillin ne gjuhen shqipe. Ti ALbo flet shume dokra, dhe e keqja eshte se une nuk dua te behem pjese ne gjykimin tend. Ti flet per Frymen e Perendise, mesime krejt gabim dhe pa pergjejgesi, por bej kujdes se eshte barre e rende per gjunjet e tu. Shiko si ju thote Pali korithasve: 

1kor:6:19.
" A nuk e dini se trupi juaj eshte tempulli i Frymes se Shenjte qe eshte ne ju, te cilin e kini nga Perendia...?"

Tani e shikon sa kot dhe sa kunder flet, por Frika ndaj Perendise, eshte fillimi i njohjes.. 


Por po sjell dhe kete fraze tenden, ku ti me thua:
"Po ta perseris per here te fundit dhe me qarte se kaq nuk di: Vullnet i Lire do te thote qe te besh nje pyetje nje njeriu dhe te pranosh cdo pergjigje qe ai jep, qofte kjo pergjigje pozitive apo negative nga kendveshtrimi i atij qe e shtron pyetjen. Perendia pyeti Marien nese pranonte te bente pjese e planit te Perendise, ashtu sic pyeti Pavlin qe te zgjidhte te behej apostulli i Krishtit. Si Maria dhe Pavlin, gezonin plotesisht lirine qe te refuzonin kerkesen e Perendise pasi te dy ishin njerez me Vullnet te Lire."

Ketu Albo, mbaron durimi. Mos i manipulo fjalet e bibles, sepse kjo eshte jo vetem per ty me kosto, por edhe per ata qe te besojne. 
Hape biblen tek Luk:1.26 dhe lexo:

" Ne muajin e gjashte, engjelli Gabriel, u dergua nga Perendia ne nje qytet te Galilese, qe quhej Nazaret, tek nje e virgjer qe ishte e fejuar me nje njeri qe quhej Jozef, nga shtepia e Davidit, dhe emri i virgjereshes ishte, Maria.
Dhe engjelli hyri tek ajo dhe i tha: tunjatjeta o hirplote. Zoti eshte me ty.Ti je e bekuar nder grate. Kur ajo e pa ate, mbeti e shqetesuar nga fjalet e tij, dhe pyeste veten cfar kuptim mund te kishte nje pershendetje e tille. dhe engjelli i tha: mos ki frike Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Perendise. Dhe ja ti, do te mbetesh shtatzane, dhe do te lindesh nje djale dhe do tjua vesh emrin Jezus. Ai do te jete i madh, dhe do te quhet Biri i shume te Lartit. dhe Zoti Perendi do ti jape, Fronin e Davidit, atit te tij.dhe do te mbreteroje mbi shtepine e Jakobit perjete, dhe mbreteria e Tij nuk do te kete kurre te sosur..................Atehere Maria i tha: ja sherbetorija e Zotit, le te behet simbas fjales Sate..."

Ku e ke pyetjen ketu ti zoteri?! 
Engjelli gabirel erdhi dhe i SHPALLI  Maries, pikerisht ate qe do te ngjase, dhe jo ate,  se mundet  apo  jo, qe te ngjase... Perendian nuk e pyet Marien nese do apo nuk do. Pse: Sepse Ai vete e kishte perzgjedhur ate nder mesin e grave... Nese do te mendoja si ty, atehere duhet te mendojme se, ekzistokan gjera te cilat as Perendia vete nuk i di. Pra simbas teje, Ai ben nje plan, dhe pret nese do ta pranosh ti apo jo. Tani te them me plot goje, se ti nuk njeh Perendine e Vertetet, para te cilit nuk ka AZGJE te FSHEHUR. Shiko si i thote Maria: ja sherbetorija e Zotit, le te behet simbas fjales Sate..."
Pra Maria deshmon se eshte SHERBETORE e ZOTIT, dmth BESIMTARE, e cila eshte e bindur plotesisht nen urdherin dhe vullnetin e Perendise, dhe ne greqisht fjala qe ne e perkthejme, "sherbetore", eshte: "Douli", dmth, dhuli qe do te thote: SKLLAVE.  Dhe kjo do te thote se ne SKLLAVIN, vullneti i vetm eshte vullneti i Zoterise..  Ne te gjithe shkrimin, ku shkruhet sherbetor, ne origjinal shkureht SKLLAV.    Ti ngatron njeriun e botes, i cili vendos vete per gjithshka, me njeriun e Perendise, qe thote: u befte vullneti yt.
Pocari, tha Jezusi, i jep enes formen si te doje. Ky eshte Perendia ku i krishteri beson.. Ti e ngatron me Even dhe Adamin ne Eden, te cilet nuk ju binden urdherit te Perendsie. Nese ke kete gje parasysh, atehere ketu ka nje problem te cilin ti nuk e kap dot. Eva dhe Adami, nuk ishin sherbetore te Perendsie,(dmth skllav te tij) dhe nuk ishin as bij te Perendsie. Ata ishin krijesa, te cilet vendosnin simbas vullnetit te tyre njerzor, dhe kjo krijese vazhdon ende ne kete bote, dhe eshte njeriu i botes qe nuk ka Krisht. Krejt ndryshe eshte nje besimtar i krishtere. Ai eshte i rilindur ne Krisht dhe eshte Bir. Ne thelb te tij ka VETEM nje VULLNET, VULLNETIN  e Perendsie dhe jo ate te Adamit. Prandaj Maria tha: " Ja SKLLAVJA e ZOTIT, Le te behet simbas fjales tende." Ti Albo e ke krejt te veshtire te kuptosh kete, por une duhet ta them.

Vijme tek Pali. Perseri ginjen paturpesisht, kur thua se Perendia e pyeti Pavlin, nese deshte apo jo ai te behej aposutll i Krishtit. 


Lexo tek Verpat:9.3.

" Ndodhi ndersa po udhetonte drejt Damaskut, befas rreth tij vetetiu nje drite nga qielli, dhe si u rrezua per toke, digjoi nje ze qe i thoshte: Saul Saul, perse me perndjek? Dhe Ai tha: kush je Zot? Dhe Zoti i tha: Une jam Jezusi qe ti perndjek. Eshte e rende per ty qe te godasesh me shkelm kunder gjembave.
Atehere ai duke u DRIDHUR i teri dhe trembur i tha: Cdon ti te bej une? Dhe Zoti i tha: COHU DHE HYR NE QYTET , dhe do te te thuhet cduhet te besh.."

Tani me trego Ti Albo se ku eshte pyetja? Perkundrazi ketu ka URDHER: COHU: HYR ne QYTET dhe do te te thuhet cfar do te besh.. 
Ja pra ti i sjell vargjet e bibles, ashtu sic ti mesojne te tjeret,  per te te gudulisur veshet e tu. Kjo eshte me pergjegjesi dhe e rrezikshme..

----------


## deshmuesi

Ja si i  Albo komenton pergjigjet e mja:



Kryengjelli i tregoi Maries planin e Perendise per Te dhe priste qe Maria ta aprovonte ose mospranonte. Ajo shume kollaj mund te ishte trembur dhe te mos pranonte te behej pjese e planit te Perendise. Engjelli iku prej saj vetem kur ajo e aprovoi planin e Perendise, vetem atehere kur ajo i dha lejen Vullnetit te Perendise qe te veproje mbi vullnetin e saj. Qe nga ai moment, ajo u be pjese e planit te Perendise, dhe vullneti i saj dhe Vullneti i Perendise u bene nje.

A e lexon ne vazhdim si i drejtohet kusherira Elisabeta, nena e Joan Pagezorit, Shen Marise, si "nena e Zotit tim"? Po per lumerimin e brezave te Shen Marise a lexove me lart? Do te isha kurioz te te pyesja, se si e nderon e lumeroni ju protestantet Nenen e Zotit?
Vullneti i lire nuk aplikohet vetem ne formen e nje pyetjeje. Perendia i tregoi Marise planin e Tij dhe rolin qe ajo do te luante ne te. Dhe Maria e aprovoi kete plan dhe pranoi me vullnet te lire qe te behet pjese e ketij plani. Pjesa e ungjillit qe te solla me lart e ben te qarte kete gje.

Keqkuptimet e tua lindin pasi ti nuk ke njohjen e duhur theologjike te gjerave. Ne mendjen tende Maria dhe Pavli jane skllever e robote, pa vullnet te lire, por njerez qe Perendia i perdor sipas nevojave te veta.
Veprat e Apostujve 9:1-30

Edhe Sauli, ende duke shfryrë kërcënime e vrasje kundër nxënësve të Zotit, erdhi te kryeprifti,
edhe lypi prej atij letra për sinagogat në Damask, që nëse gjen disa prej kësaj udhe, burra e gra, t’i sjellë lidhur në Jerusalem.
Edhe duke shkuar tek afrohej në Damask, papandehur vetëtiu rreth tij një dritë prej qiellit.
Edhe ai si ra përdhe, dëgjoi një zë duke i thënë atij: Saul, Saul, pse më ndjek?
Edhe ai tha: Cili je ti, o Zot? Edhe Zoti tha: Unë jam Jisui që ndjek ti. Keq është për ty t’u biesh me shkelma gjembave.
Edhe ai duke u dridhur e duke u habitur tha: Zot, ç’do ti të bëj unë? Edhe Zoti: Ngrihu e hyr në qytet, dhe do të të thuhet ç’duhet të bësh.
Edhe burrat që bënin udhë bashkë me të rrinin të habitur, sepse zërin e dëgjonin, po asnjë nuk shihnin.
Edhe Sauli u ngrit nga dheu, dhe ndonëse i kishte sytë të hapur, nuk shihte asnjë; dhe duke e hequr atë prej dore, e prunë në Damask.
Edhe tri ditë nuk shihte; dhe as hëngri, as piu.
Edhe ishte në Damask një nxënës që quhej Anania, dhe Zoti i tha në ëndërr: Anania. Edhe ai tha: Ja unë këtu jam, o Zot.
Edhe Zoti i tha: Ngrihu e shko në rrugën që quhet e Drejtë, dhe kërko në shtëpinë e Judës një Tarsiot që quhet Saul; sepse ja tek po falet,
edhe ka parë në ëndërr një njeri që quhet Anania, se hyri dhe vuri dorën mbi të, që t’i vijnë sytë përsëri.
Atëherë Anania u përgjigj: Kam dëgjuar prej shumë vetash për këtë njeri, sa të këqija u bëri shenjtorëve të tu në Jerusalem.
Edhe këtu ka pushtet nga kryepriftërinjtë të lidhë të gjithë ata që thërresin në emrin tënd.
Po Zoti i tha: Shko, se ky më është një mjet i zgjedhur për të mbajtur emrin tim përpara kombeve e mbretërve, dhe bijve të Izraelit.
Sepse unë do t’i tregoj atij sa duhet të pësojë për emrin tim.
Edhe Anania shkoi e hyri në shtëpi; dhe si vuri duart mbi të, tha: Saul vëlla, Zoti më ka dërguar, Jisui që t’u shfaq udhës, kur ishe duke ardhur, që të të hapen sytë përsëri, dhe të mbushesh me Shpirt të Shenjtë.
Edhe përnjëherë ranë nga sytë e tij disa si luspa peshku, dhe i erdhën sytë përnjëherë; edhe u ngrit e u pagëzua.
Edhe si hëngri, mori fuqi. Edhe Sauli ndenji disa ditë bashkë me nxënësit që ishin në Damask.
Edhe menjëherë predikonte Krishtin nëpër sinagogat, se ky është i Biri i Perëndisë.
Edhe të gjithë ata që dëgjonin mahniteshin e thoshnin: A nuk është ky ai që prishi në Jerusalem ata që thërrisnin në këtë emër, dhe këtu për këtë kishte ardhur, që t’i çojë ata lidhur te kryepriftërinjtë?
Po Sauli më tepër forcohej, dhe i turbullonte Judenjtë që rrinin në Damask, duke treguar se ky është Krishti.
Edhe si shkuan mjaft ditë, Judenjtë bënë këshillë ta vrasin.
Po komploti i tyre i ra në veshë Saulit; dhe ruanin dyert ditë e natë që ta vrisnin.
Atëherë nxënësit e morën natën, dhe e zbritën nga muri, duke e varur atë në një shportë.
Edhe Sauli, si erdhi në Jerusalem, përpiqej të bashkohej me nxënësit; po të gjithë kishin frikë prej tij, sepse nuk besonin se është nxënës.
Po Varnava e mori, dhe e pruri tek apostujt dhe u tregoi atyre si pa Zotin në udhë, dhe se i foli atij, dhe si në Damask fliste me guxim në emrin e Jisuit.
Edhe ishte duke hyrë e duke dalë bashkë me ata në Jerusalem, dhe duke folur me guxim në emrin e Zotit Jisu.
Edhe fliste e diskutonte me Greqishtarët; po ata kërkonin ta vrisnin.
Edhe vëllezërit kur e morën vesh, e zbritën në Qesari, dhe e dërguan në Tars.
Ndryshe nga apostujt e tjere, Sauli besoi vetem pasi e pa Krishtin ne madheshtine e tij hyjnore. Dhe skena eshte e ngjashme me Kryengjellin Gabriel dhe Shen Marine. Perendia zbulon planin e tij ose ne rastin e Pavlit, zbulon Vetveten, dhe Maria e Pavli zgjedhin qe te behen pale e planit te Perendise. Ne rastin e Pavlit, transformimi eshte dramatik: nga persekutori me i madh i te kreshtereve kthehet ne apostull i Krishtit. Aprovimi i Palit erdhi me fjalet e tij per Krishtin: "O Zot, cfare kerkon qe te bej une?" E pa Krishtin. Besoi. Me vullnetin e lire i kerkoi Krishtit qe te behet apostull i tij.

Perendia asnjehere nuk i imponohet me force njeriut por respekton vullnetin e tij te lire. Dhe kete dhurate te cmuar te Perendise per njeriun, nuk e shkelin dot as demonet e keqij. As ata nuk mund te hyjne ne trupin tone apo te skllaverojne shpirtrat tane, pa pelqimin tone. Prandaj zgjedhin gjithmone rrugen e dredhise, per te na rrezuar e ndare nga Perendia.

Ngaqe nuk ke njohjen e duhur theologjike te Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes, ti nuk arrin dot te vleresosh as dhuraten me te cmuar te Perendise per njeriun: vullnetin e lire. Perendia nuk kish perse i dhuronte njeriut vullnetin e lire, nese Ai vete do t'ia shkelte ate me kembe. Ne fakt, ky mendim ne vetvete eshte herezi, pasi do te thote se Zoti vete eshte inperfekt: shkel Fjalen e Tij.

Perendia na ruan ne distance nga te gjitha te keqijat, kujdeset per ne, por asnjehere nuk merr vendimet per ne. Jemi ne qe zgjedhim e vendosim me vullnetin tone te lire. Ngulite kete ne mendje dhe mos e harro me kurre.

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

Ky eshte komenti im  me Albon.

 " Tani jam plotesisht i bindur se ti Albo ke problem te madh me fjalen e Perendsie. Nuk e kutpoj se, si ti ende vazhdon ne "paafteisne" tende per te diskutuar rreth bibles. Shkrimi qe te solla nga bibla, tregon qarte se ketu nuk ka asnje lloj lutjeje. Ti perdor argumentin llogjik njerzor, per te kuptuar llogjiken e Perendise, i cili shprehet qarte ne Shkrimin e Shenjte.
Me duhet te te jap nje ndihmese apo nje veshtrim rreth llogjikes biblike. Argumenti yt, nuk qendron aspak ne mendimin e bibles, pasi eshte njerzor. Une e pranoj se llogjika apo arsyetimi njerzor, te con ne mendimin se, gjithshka varej tek MAria, nese ajo do te pranonte apo jo. Por Pali ju tha besimtareve te kishes se korinthit, se, NE KEMI MENDJEN E KRISHTIT..1KOR:2:16.
Ky eshte fondament ne besimin e Krishtere. Jezusi na thote nje shembelltyre te talantes, ku thote se, zoteria para se te largohej, thirri tri sherbetoret e tij dhe ju dha nga disa talanta. Jezusi thote se gjithsecilit ja dha talantat, simbas AFTESISE qe Ata kishin. Njerit 5, tjeterit 3, dhe tjetrit 1. Dy te paret shkuan dhe PUNUAN duke i shumuar TALLANTAT, pra ata e bene te plote VULLNETIN e zoterise, dhe ishin sherbetore besinike. Ndersa sherbetori i trete, e mori tallanten dhe e groposi. Kur zoteria erdhi, dy te paret i thane se, ja tek i kemi shtuar tallantat qe na dhe. Keta sherbetore simbolizojne besimtaret e vertete kristiane, te cilet ne thelb te jetes se tyre, kane berjen e VULLNETIT te Perendise. Le te ndalemi tek sherbetori i trete. Edhe ky mbante te njejtin emer si dy te tjeret, por qe ne qender te tij nuk kishte berjen e vullnetit te zoterise. Ky lloj sherbetori simbolizon ata te krishtere, te cilet jane thjesht nen religjion, dhe nuk kane Krisht ne jeten e tyre, por jane thjesht nje emer ne listen emerore te istitucionit fetar religjionoz. Keta jane ata, te cilet do ti thone Jezusit ne ardhjen e tij te dyte: O Zot o Zot, ne kemi bere kete e ate.... por Jezusi do tju thote: Ikni te paudhe, se KURRE, nuk ju kam njohur.. Pra keta gjate gjithe kohes qe frekunetonin kishen, kane menduar se jane ne regull me Perendie, pasi kane zbatuar pike per pike regullat e religjionit, te cdo krahu religjioni kristian qofshin. Por ti pyet: Po kur zoteria e njihte aftesine e ketij sherbetori, atehere perse ja dhe talanten? Ketu duhet te kutposh nje gje se, cdo njeri qe bashkohet me kishen, Perendia i jep te VERTETEN. Ai nuk rrefuzon askend qe deshiron te vije tek Ai. Pali tek kisha e korinthit, i kosideronte te gjithe besimtaret shenjtore, (gje qe ju nuk e zini fare ne goje). Edhe pse ai e dinte, se dikush ne ate kishe shkonte me njereken. Pra mekat me te madh nuk ka. Por Pali i quan shenjtore, sepse ai nuk di dhe nuk njeh ashtu si Zoti. Vete Pali dikur ishte kriminel se vriste besimtaret e Krishtit, dhe opinjoni per te dihej, por askush nuk e dinte, bile as vete PAli, se nje dite ai do te behej apsotulli i Krishtit..
Le te kthehemi tek sherbetori i trete. Ai e groposi Talanten. Pra kjo tregon se gjate gjithe kohes, qe ky sherbetor duhej te punonte per vullnetin e zoterise, ai punoi per vullnetin e tij. 
Tani pyetja eshte: 
A mundet qe Maria, e cila ishte e perzgjedhur nga Perendia, ( ashtu sic thote Pali), qysh perpara se te ngrihej bota, do te mund ti thoshte JO vullnetit te Zotit??? Ketu ka dy opsione: Nese ajo do te thoshte jo. Atehere i bije qe per Perendine, ka te panjohura, por bibla eshte fondamentale kur na paraqet Perendine dhe karakterin e tij. Bibla deshmon dhe thote se, nuk ekziston AZGJE te PANJOHUR dhe e FSHEHUR para syrit te Perendise. Jezusi ju tha apsotujve se, Perendia e di qysh perpara se ju te flisni, se perse kini nevoje. Fjala: "perpara", nuk eshte ceshtje ore apo ditesh..Perpara do te thote, perpara se te ngrihej bota.. Pra Perendia di te zgjedhe plotesisht, sepse Ai i njeh te tijte, dhe ata e njohin Ate dhe e ndjekin. Kjo pra eshte llogjika qe ecen simbas mendjes se Krishtit. Tani vijme tek llogjika njerozre, dhe ky eshte "Njeriu" i rene ne mekat, i cili nuk e njeh Perendine. Llogjika njerzore na con ne mendimin se, Perendia beri planin e tij, por tani duhet te vendose Maria, ate qe ajo me vullnet te lire deshiorn te beje. Kete mesim e marim shume te qarte ne Eden, ku Adami dhe Eva, vepruan ashtu sic ata deshironin. Perendia pasi e krijoi njeriun, i dha atij gjithshka ne Eden, duke i thene: ha dhe pi cte duash, por VETEM nga pema ne mes te kopshtit nuk do te hash, sepse me ta ngrene do te vdesesh. ketu ka disa pyetje, te cilat jane:
- Cili eshte qellimi i Perendise? 
- Perse Perendia e vendosi pemen e ndaluar ne mes te kopshtit?
- A a dinte Zoti se, NJERIU do te hante pemen e ndaluar?
- NEse e dinte, perse nuk e hoqi fare ate peme nga kopshti i Edenit? 

Keto jane pyetje shume te rendesishme, dhe duhet te kuptohen drejt ne zbulese te Perendise. 
Une i besoj deshmise qe Shkrimi jep per Perendine, kur  thote:. Para Tij nuk ka AZGJE te FSHEHUR, gjithshka eshte e zbuluar. Pema ishte ne mes te kopshtit, ne menyre qe NJERIU permes vullnetit te tij te lire, te zgjidhte VETE menyren e jetes ne kete bote. Por a i dha Perendia mbrojte njeriut, per te mos rene ne kete gjendje te mjere? Natyrisht qe po. Ai i tha: MOS e HA, se do te vdesesh. Pra i tregoi SHKAKUN dhe PASOJEN. Tani gjithshka varet prej NJERIUT, ti bindet urdhereses per JETE, apo mekatit per Vdekje. Sic e shikon, pozita e Evas nuk eshte aspak e njejte me ate te Maries. Eva ishte krijesa njeri, e cila ende nuk kishte rene nen mekat, dhe qe dote perzgjidhte me vullent e lire te saj, te ardhmen njerzore. Ku fatkeqesisht me mosbindje ndaj vullnetit te Perenedise, vendosi fundin  fatkeq te NJERIUT. Krejt ndryshe eshte pozita e Maries. Bibla thote se, Perendia e kishte mbushur Marien  me HIR, kjo, sepse ajo i BESONTE Perendise dhe ne qender te besimit te saj kishte vetem VULLNETIN e Perendise. Pra ajo ishte e perzgjedhur nga Perendia per nje pune te tille, prandaj dhe engejlli i thote: gjete Hir ne Perendia, qe do te thote se gjithka qe ISHTE ne te,  ishte VETEM vepra e Zotit. Maria dikur me vullnet te lire kishte perzgjedhur Perendine, por kur ajo u be SKLLAV ne Zotin, ne te ishte vetem nje VuLLNE, Vullneti i Zotit.  Perendia dinte plotesisht GJIThSHKA , kur Maria vete nuk dinte AZGJE. Po keshtu dhe Pali. Ai ishte nisur per ne Damask, qe te kapte te krishteret. Pra atij asqe i shkonte ne mendje, se mbas disa oresh ai do te ishte pikerisht nje i dorezuar totalisht ne Krisht, dhe me pas do te behej apsotulli i Krishtit. Edhe Maria, asqe e kishte menduar ndonjehere, se, nje dite ajo do te perzgjidhej nga Zoti, nen Hirin e Tij, per te lindur Birin e Perendise. Ajo ishte vecse nje sherbetore e bindur nen Vullnetin e Perendise. Jezusi ju tha apostujve, se, GJITHSHKA qe te beni, thoni: kemi bere vetem DETYREN. Veprat e kristianit, jane pikerisht kryerja e vullnetit te Perendsie, dhe Jezusi thote: kjo eshte detyre. Sherbetori ( kupto skllavi) ben vetem DETYREN, qe do te thote: pernbushja e vullnetit te Zotit, dhe per detyren ska ASNJE LAVDERIM. Pali thote: te shperndaj ungjillin, kjo me eshte detyre, dhe lumi une po ta bej ate me gezim, por gjithsesi me gezim pa gezim, e kam detyre. Maria ishte Sherbetore e Zotit, dhe Vullneti i saj, qe do te thote perzgjedhja e saj, ishte vetem kryerja e vullnetit te Zotit. Maria nuk u be ne ate cast nje me Zotin. Vullneti i saj ISHTE perjetesisht me Zotin, pasi ajo ishte e dorzuar plotesisht nen vullnet te Zotit.. Vetem llogjika njerozre, qe nuk njeh mendjen e Perendise, mendon se gjithshka me pas varej nga Maria, nese donte apo nuk donte.
Ti gabon kur thua se, Perendia ju lut Maries.. Ky eshte mesim shume i rrezikshem dhe me pasoja.. Mendoj se me dashamiresi, dhe pa te gjykuar, kam sjelle nje veshtrim te gjere , nga fjala e Perendise. Te pershendes.

----------

